# St Barts...part 22



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy chatting 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls

Firstly Nicky - I'm so so so sorry, I am so sad for you. this is so crap and unfair.    XXXXX

Ron - how are you feeling?  Hows 'our' little fella doing?

Another me post - sorry.  Scan showed 2 very small follies, consultant said not to bother carrying on but would confirm after the afternoon meeting.  I asked him about stoppping and starting again he said with my FSH and surgery scars I would not respond any better next time and it may not be worth it.  I feel like I have just got a bfn followed by a hysterectomy.  The consultant who has been scanning me is a big fat white pig man... sorry I don't know his name.  Then they left me a message to continue with the injections and go back on friday??  Whats the point?  Maybe they just like torturing me?  Nurse was lovely as usual, she said to ignore the dr, there are lots of things they can try, she said he was a unpleasant man and had already made one of the nurses cry!

Anyway I'm going to hide under my duvet.

Love to all. XX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Nicky - So sorry to read that it was a negative.    . Hope you are getting the support that you need at this time.

Please do take care of yourself and best of luck whatever you decide to do. As always, we are here for you.


Laura - How did you get on with the scan. Just saw your post. Hope it does get better. The first time I went through the process I admit like you I was tongue tied but this time I am more with the frame of mind of what will be will be and will really very sickly sweet tell any miserable dr that I come across that people who are optimistic and encouraging look better and live longer and it does not cost them a thing to really talk to you instead of about you like you are not in the room. Whatever the outcome an intelligent conversation with your dr will help instead of this send you home and we will call you later. 

I guess I am going into one but I have decided I am going to be taking some decisions about me and what I do with all the help, professional advice that I can get from them thank you very much. I really think you need to be getting guidance from them as to why one option is better than the other. I have to stop now as I am getting carried away. It might be a good idea to try to speak to someone tomorrow just so that you feel more comfortable with the options.

Love Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Oh honey, I'm so sorry your follies didn't grow. I guess one more shot can't hurt. Sounds like the nurse had his number! Ignore him and see what happens. Plenty of people respond differently second time around.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Firsty, Nicky I don't know you but have followed your posts, I am so sorry it didn't work for you this time,if you were like me thinking you have got pregant before can sometimes bring you so false hope.  Hang on in there.

Laura, sounds like history repeating itself, I was told this and that it could of been down to a number of reasons but nobody actually told me what.  At the next scan I had a few more follicles, in the end 6.  My last treatment I got 9.  My fsh is high for my age and last time I was on maximum drugs 450 gonal f then a mixure of this and merinol.  If the cycle is cancelled you can always try a different clinic who devises a programme for you, not one fits all.  

Hi to everyone else.

Sam x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Laura - he sounds a nightmare but the scan on fri may show some progress, so ignore his negative reaction and keep hoping.  Maybe you will see someone different on fri, i hope so and it's worth telling someone about him, he's no right to talk to you like that. Hope the next few days see those follies growing and hope you Ok,
Hope everyone else is Ok

Heatherxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - What a horrible day for you & what dreadful man that dr was! You find out his name & we'll all go & sort him out for you!   

His decision to stop you stimming obviously wasn't the correct one cos he got over-ruled by the other docs. You may get bigger follies by Friday.  We'll have to do a follie dance for you just to perk them up!

As for your FSH & scar tissues..a lot of women have high FSH & scar tissues & still manage to conceive.  I'm not sure how high your's is but mine was 11.2 during my 1st tx - they gave me 300iu of Menopur straightaway.  So if they have to abandon this tx, they will have a better idea of your body & hopefully next time they'll get the drugs right for you.

             

Emu - Hope you are enjoying your hols with your sisters. What's the weather like? 

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry I've been awol. Been up at my mum's doing the first stage of tx and don't have net access.

So sorry to have logged on to read the sad news on the board. It's so unfair.

Nicky - I'm so sorry hon. I wish it was different. Can't believe how unfair this all is.

Laura - Grr! the dr sounds like a prize w****r! Sorry, pardon my french. But there really is no excuse for treating you like that. I agree with Kyla a shot can't hurt if your blood levels are ok. It might be useful for the future tx but if you are paying for your drugs you might get Barts to agree to give you a more tailored script next time. My results are so much better so far on the Care Notts script than at Barts. I think this is down to the Dexamethasone that amplifies the stimms and the viagra suppositories for the lining. I was down on Saturday when I thought I only had half the follies I had by Monday. Things can pick up.

Ron - Sam is beautiful. And look at you posting like you're not busy enough already! You're amazing!

Emu - your trip sounds great. Sounds like you have a great family.

Dooley - good luck for your scan

Kyla - Hope the 2ww isn't killing you. Easier said than done I know. Wish we had a crystal ball thrown in as part of tx. Love the cats piccie. Mine do those chocoloate box poses too.

Hellie - hope DR is going ok and you not feeling too yucky.

hello to Tracey, Nancy, Sue, . Maddy. Hope I haven't missed anyone. Blame the drugs.

Well, back to London last night. Feels good to be in my own bed and cuddle with my cats. I go back to Notts for EC tomorrow at 10.30. I've got 13 follies and my lovely lining at 11mm!!!!  I've never had so good. So Dr George did good with the script I think. Sheffield was tough at times with my mum as she's super stressed as she and my stepdad will probably go bankrupt in new year. But it has been better doing tx there than my last experience. My house in Ramsgate fell through just before we were about to exchange so that's 2 grand and 3 months work up in smoke. Grr! Now I'm back in London for the day and happily looking for new houses in margate and ramsgate and trying not to get too excited about tomorrow. Had that wobble on Saturday  when I thought the drugs hadn't worked and now realise how lucky I am that I've got this far when for too many of you mother nature doesn't play ball. 

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi 

Laura sorry the scan didn't go well and that awful man upset you. sometimes I hate to say this but men really lack any kind of empathy or sympathy and just see things in black and white, the others are right though don't put up with it you and your dream is more important than one to**er. Find out his name and make yourself heard. I am doing a follie dance for you too as you don't know what Friday holds and stranger things have happened be positive 

           

Emu sounds like you have decided to change the way you feel about life pass that positivity around hon we all need some of that ! you go girl   

Nicky hope you are ok I am thinking of you   

Ronnie how's that little man cannot wait to give him a hug XX

Kyla how you doing when do you test? my fingers and toes are crossed for you    PUPO

right supposed to be doing taxes      so better go

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - I know that Doc well and have also received his sharp tongue.  I reckon he should have been a pathologist!.

At least they have given you the window and glimmer of hope to carry on til Fri.  So let's hope there's an improvement.

If there isn't don't despair it wasn't meant to be and it doesn't mean IVF is not for you just means next time you need to remind Docs that you should try a different drug and maybe the short protocol.

Lou - good to hear from you - excellent news, good luck with EC tomorrow.  If you feel so better and positive about this tx already - surely it can only get better.

Some would say it's a sign that the Ramsgate house fell through.

Good day everyone

Sue x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,


Nicky -    .

Laura - Hope  you are feeling less worried about it all. Follies dance    and divine intervention. I really had a similar experience with my first one and it appeared that all that could go wrong did and a miserable Dr but in the end it still implanted. Concentrate on your positives and let those that chose to be miserable be misi     . 

Kyla-    and good luck for your test. Something tells me its for tomorrow or have I got my dates mixed up.

Lou - Great results and you must be happy that it is going so well. Good luck with the scan tomorrow some more   .

Ron - How is Sam and Paul hope your men are behaving themselves and you are taking good care of them. I can almost hear the what about me   . Is grandma still around must be great to have some assistance. Weather is great here and there is no need for a jacket.

Fran - You just reminded me re taxes one more thing to do during my December break. 

Dooley - Good luck with the scan.

Tracey, Sue, Heather hope you are all fine and dandy.

I really could get used to this life. I want to win the lottery so bad. My sister is a stay at home mum. I had to find the right words as she is so busy it would make me dizzy, just completed her nursing degree after initially completing an engineering one and initially I thought it must be boring for her as its more what her DH wanted than what she does want and she is looking forward to working 2 days a week when they are both able to agree this but she does she keep busy.

More shopping for me today and going to a jazz festival.

Love Emu.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your dances and kind thoughts.  I'e taken leave tom and monday so habe a bit of me time.. even if I'm just crying at least I can do it in the comfort of my own home!!  I've had no symptoms of more follies so sure they will pull the plug tom.  I've kind of resigned myself to that now.  

SUe - he he!!  I may mention to him about pathology if he's there tomorrow

Ron - my FSH was 10.5, so you give me hope!!  How many follies did you end up with?

Kyla - good luck tom with your test. XX

Lou - my MIL lives right my CARE notts and has offered to pay for a cylce there for us (so she can be more involved etc  ) it has a good reputation, glad you are doing so well XX

Emu - thanks for your encouraging word.. we will see I guess tomorrow, although I'm not getting my hopes up.

Hello to everyone else. XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emu - Nope, official test date isn't until Monday 13th. I'm only 12dpo today (or 7dp5dt).

Laura - Oops, not testing yet - see my sig for details  Hope your appointment tomorrow goes better but if it doesn't - as Ronnie said, there is definately hope for the next one.

Lou - Great results! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's EC.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nicky* Sending you & dh lots of   Take Care

*Laura* I think i know the  you mean   Hope you see someone human tomorrow 

*Kyla* Not going too    yet 

Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening all  

Laura - good luck tomorrow, that man sounds horrible     hope you get to see someone nice tomorrow    

Kyla - not long now    how you feeling?

Nicky - hope your ok  

Sue -   how are you

Emu - shopping sounds good to me   

Ron -   how are you and the lovely sam 

Dooleys - hope your ok 

Lou - best of luck for ec tomorrow    will be thinking of you 

Hevvy, sjc,fran  

well not much happening on my front, still got 2 weeks until scan   , dh got a party Saturday so lots to do to keep my mind busy, then we are going away Monday for the week (just what we need, can't wait)

love and    to all


Tracey


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello all!








I am joining this thread as I am also a Barts patient. 
I have done many treatments during the years, but now I am going to have IVF treatment for the first time EVER!
I'm VERY excited. Tomorrow I am going to have my eggs collected. There are only two follicles large enough, and I understand that this is quite unusual. We are adament that we want to go through with IVF though, since everything else we've tried has failed.

Laura - I'm stunned at that doctor's treatment of you. There's no excusing that kind of behaviour!









How many days does it normally take before the transfer?

Thanks for listening
Troll


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Troll

welcome to the group - you will soon discover that we are no longer all Bartie girls - but have stayed cos we are friends too.

Good luck with EC tomorrow - 2 maybe enough.

Transfer usually happens 2 days after EC.

Goodnight all, sleep well

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - enjoy your wk away - but pls take care and be careful.

Most of us have fallen before or around the scantime - don't want this to happen to you.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Managed to avoid the temptation to test early this morning (13dpo) - things are much nicer in denial-land for the moment


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning 

Troll - welcome, like sue said et normally happens 2 days after ec, good luck today let us know how it goes   

Kyla - good on you not testing early  , so the big day is tomorrow    

Laura - good luck again for today hun, will be thinking of you      

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Laura - I've got everything crossed for you for today.  Let's hope you hear good news.  On my 1st tx on with an FSH of 11.2, they managed to get 13 eggs, 10 were good enough to proceed, 7 fertilised & we ended up with 2 grade As & 2 A-. One of the latter produced Sam. Even if this tx has to be abandoned, there is no reason why they can't start you off next time with a higher dose straightaway & monitor you closely so they can up/down the dosage if need be.  As for scar tissues, I had a myomectomy to have fibroids removed so I'm sure I must have them too, so it can't mean that much.  That doc really needs a good kicking!  

Try & stay positive..the fat lady hasn't sang yet!

Kyla - You're soooooo good not to test early..such willpower!   How are you feeling? 

Tracey - How are you? The next 2 weeks will fly by, especially when you're keeping busy.  Enjoy your party & week away. 

Lou - Good luck today.  Hope you get lots of ripe & gorgeous follies.  

Emu - Enjoy the rest of your hols..sounds total bliss.. 

Nicky - How are you hunni..sending you lots of  

Nancy - You've been quiet the last couple of days, hope you & twinnies are OK.

Dooleys - How are you coping with the drugs? Any fx? When's your next scan..sorry if you're already mentioned it but I'm a bit brain dead at the mo!  

Sue - How's the head today? Under control?

Hellie - How's it going? 

Troll - Welcome to this thread..good luck with EC tomorrow.

Fran - Have a good time in London today. Anytime next week for a cuddle (with Sam!) is fine, apart from Thursday. 

Hi to everyone else!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a quick update from me.  My cycle was abandoned today, feeling completely useless can't even get as far as EC.  I can try again in 3 months with different meds.  I did have 3 small follies which I was given the option of continuing with and having EC on Wed but seemed better option to stop and start again, I hope I've made the right decision.

I have a terrible head so off to bed.

Hope everyone doing ok.

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Laura - I'm so sorry hun. Maybe it's better now that they've got to know your body so that they can get the drugs right next time around.

Take care of yourself..don't lose hope as there is a next time!  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Laura - I'm so sorry to hear your news. What a terrible disappointment. Hope you can use the coming month to work out what would be a good drug regime for you. I know mine has probably improved from having already done one cycle. I feel terrible for you. Makes me realise how lucky I am and that I shouldn't take it for granted.

Kyla - You're a stronger woman than me! Well done you. Roll on test day. Crossing fingers for you.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry no more personals. Knackered and a bit sore from EC. Feel bad posting this after Laura's awful day. Everything went well. Didn't remember a thing. Had to ask in recovery if I'd had it done! I got 8 eggies. Back on Monday for 3 day ET. Dr George said that they have stats that show not much difference in 3 day and blasts. i.e. the ones that survive the 3 day and have good cell growth are the ones to go on to blasts in comparison to the 2 day transfer where it's difficult to see which ones would be the strong ones. Unless he was just saying that to make me feel better for not having selected to go on to blasts. he did the EC, which I was impressed with. Never saw the same consultant twice at Barts and certianly didn't get Ms Tozer in for EC or ET. 

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Laura - So sorry to hear than the scan was not that promising. I dont know how young you are but 3 months will be round before you know it. I guess with the issue with the stimms meds its probably better to stop and start that way you feel more comfortable that you have done all you can and not keep wondering if this if that.

It also means the Barts team now know you and will probably try a different stimms med next time. I like that you were involved in the decision and if that is your gut feeling about it then, it is the right decision for you.   

Lou - 8 eggs that is so good. Hope you have a good fertilization rate and some left over to freeze. It really is a good turnaround for you. Keeping fingers crossed.   

Love Emu.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

laura - I don't know if it's any help, but I can scan you the info from the Care protocol which explains about the drugs I was on for low responders. I really believe the Dexamethasone has helped this time.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - My three strongest on day 3 were indeed the ones that made it to blast in good form. Well done on the egg collection. Good luck for Monday.

Laura - I'm so sorry your cycel got cancelled but as things hadn't improved I think a fresh start will be better. They know to start you on higher meds next time around. Can you start again as soon as AF has been? I think they did that for Nicky.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank ladies - 

Lou - did you not respond well at Barts?  Yes it would be great to have that info... although don't worry if its lots of hassle.. I don't think they will involve me in the choice of drug but I guess its all helps me build up a bit of knowledge.  Also that link you PMed me won't open... where is it?  On the IVf chit chat one board?

Kyla - I spoke to the nurse today and they said I would start after xmas now, which is fine by me, I need a bit of relaxation time.

Emu - I was a bit unsure what to do DP thought this option was best, the nurse called and when I spoke to her she also said she thought it was the best option - lets hope so, next time I might only get 1 follie!!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura* I'm sorry your cycle has been cancelled hon  You take some me time. We're all here if you need us. 

*Lou* 8 Eggs is great hon * * Keep everything crossed for you on Monday

*Troll* Welcome to the board & good luck with your treatment 

*Ron* How gorgeous Sam doing? Keeping mum & dad on their toes i hope 

*Tracey* Have a great week away, hope you're going somewhere nice 

Hi to Emu  Hellie  Fran  & everyone else 

Dooleys


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I actually got the same number of eggs at Barts. But then my FSH was much better then, so I guess this could be seen as a better result with fsh over 11 now, What was lacking was support for my lining, which has always been a problem. have PMd you the link. 

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Lou- I am a research freak so it useful to also have the info please pm me.

Love Emu.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Laura just wanted to give you a big hug   I know today was really tough but there is a next time and they will be better prepared so take some time to relax and get ready for after xmas.

Kyla massive amounts of luck for tomorrow I hope you get your dream    

hi to everyone

Fran


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Nicky - I'm so sorry this cycle wasn't successful for you.  I know you've waited a while to get to this next treatment.   

Laura - Was this your first IVF cycle?  I know it doesn't make it much easier right now for you, but the consultant told me to expect to do at least 3 cycles to have success.  Getting the drugs right specifically for you is one of the most difficult parts of the process, and they/you can only learn by experience.  Try to look at it as a big step in the right direction.  And for your sanity - book a massage or something decadent asap, to treat yourself to something relaxing and indulgent.  

Hi to everyone else.  I'll catch up on personals later.

take care,
Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, bad news for me (but not suprising I suppose). BFN this morning. I know I have two more days before the clinic test and I may have tested too early but let's be honest here: who does that ever happen to? I don't know anyone who got a BFN at 14dpo and then tested BFP two days later.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Kyla   I am so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Kyla - I'm so sorry, honey. I so wanted this to be the one. It's heartbreaking. You and DH are in my thoughts.  

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Kyla - I'm so sorry hunni..  

Take care of yourself & DH.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I wanted to say a Cheery Good Morning with lovely looking weather - but oh dear 

Kyla - so sorry, it's hard to believe cos everything sounded so positive - esp after that teeny pinky bit and then nothing for days. Just, just in case torture yourself again on Mon.

Laura - sorry to read your post too - I know it's devastating for you but it prob is for the best. When my first tx was abandoned the Doc told me afterwards that the first is always a trial to see what happens. So anyone that gets a bfp first off and a baby - must be the minority.

I don't know your sit with your tubes etc - so forgive me if I'm ignorant and upset you. But I suggest you get some ov sticks and pee like mad cos in the next few days you should ov those follies that you have got - and you never know.

Just make sure whoever you go with or see next knows what happened so they can adjust things. Remember it's not your fault and it's not the end.

Lou - well done you for getting 8 and for giving us some good news - hopefully things continue like that and you get a number for ET.

Troll - hope your EC went well too.








- for you all

Busy w/e here we are hoping to tackle the Christmas shopping and also the Building Inspector didn't sign our works off, so we are hoping to get on top of the list.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

kyla so sorry honey my love goes to you and Dh look after each other   

Fran


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Girls,

sorry I haven't been around for a while, just been sorting out my head, Ive been feeling a bit down in the dumps  

Ky~ Oh hunni, I'm so sorry to read your bad news, its heartbreaking init? But as my sil said to me " its not over til the fat lady sings"    you still got 2 more days & the strangest things have happened!   

I hope all you other girls are ok? Me? I'm just in limbo at the moment, just planning what to do next, I still have 3 frosties left, so planning to go ahead & use them when we have the rest of the money together.......
Still waiting for af to show up I don't suppose any of you know how long it usually takes after stopping all meds? The nurse said if it doesn't come in 2-3 days I'm to do another test! But I'm feeling very af ish this morning so I think its on its way  

Take care everyone, I will catch up with personals soon
love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Brilliant news re 8 embies..   for dividing well & thriving.

Nicky - Sending you & DH lots of  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry the news is so sad on the thread atm. Kyla I hope Nicky is right and it could be a late implanter.

Feel guilty posting my sort of good news. 6 out of 8 fertilised. So far the cycle is identical to the last time. More news tomorrow.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - I'm so sorry honey, I don't know how to do one of those 'hug' things on here but I am sending you one.  XXXXXXX

Nicky - so nice to see you back on here, I completely understand the need for a break, this is so hard and people amaze me how they bounce ack and start looking to the next treatment.  You are a strong and brave lady. XX

Sue -  I have no tubes so no chance of me getting preg, and my follies were so small they prob wouldn't go on to have an egg anyway.  I'd do anything for a tube... I wonder if you can get them on ebay?

Lou - PLEASE don't feel bad about your good news!!  Its the good news that keeps the rest of us going remember. XXx

I know people say the first go is trial and error but I really feel it won't get any better, I was already on quite a high dose and I think I need to prepare myself that next time it won't be any better.  I'm fed up and exhausted, this yr has just been disappointment after disappointment.  I had a 'miscarriage' on the 2nd jan, but infact it was a etopic, after it ruptured I though well at least I have one tube... but no I lost both, then i though well i'm young at least IVF will work but then my FSH was too high to start due to the damage after my ep, then it comes down and I start IVF, I did not want to set my sights to high so all I wanted to get through it, I was quite prepared for the BFN, and I can't even do that?  Can I set my expectations any lower?  maybe next time I should just hope I make it to the appointments without getting knocked down by a car?  I feel unbelievably low and I feel like I've let everyone down.  I don't know I can dedicate the next however many years to feeling like this.  

XXXXXX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura* Honey i know i can't say anything to make you feel better, but just want you to know i'm thinking of you & wanted to send you a huge   . Look after youself, we're here when you want us. 

*Nicky* Glad to see you back on the board. Me time is very important right now. Take care 

*Kyla* Have already left a message for you on fet board, but i'm so sorry hon but similar to Nicky i'm not giving up on you yet.  I would have to test again on Monday, miracles do happen.   

*Lou* 6 fertilised is great news. Keep us all posted as it's sounding good. 

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

15dpo - Okay, weird goings on so far today. Got up at 5.30am to feed the cats and poas. The control line appeared but only just and I thought I must have missed the stick as the results window was all pink. Went back to bed.
Woke up 2.5hrs later and checked test and there were two pink lines. Great! Bloody things are playing tricks on me so I tested again (but thought my pee looked a bit 'weak' if you kwim - sorry is this is TMI). That was a BFN. No question.
However the test with two lines doesnt look like evap lines as they are pink, not grey. So it's up I get to trot off to Asda to buy some more later as I have now used up my supply and need one for tomorrow.
In all honesty I really don't think this is a + result as it was read after 2 hours and the lines are quite faint and the next HPT was clearly BFN...... but...... just in case, I will get a digital one for tomorrow.

It's enough to drive you insane!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Oh Kyla!*

It's enough to turn you loopy! You poor thing. Will be away with work from tomorrow until Friday. But will catch up as soon as i can. Blooming test kits 

Sending you lots of     &  

Dooleys


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - what a rollercoaster! Hugs. Are you going to resist testing again until tomorrow? I'm sat here with everything crossed for you.

Lou
x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you for all your well-wishes and the warm welcoe!
The EC went well, and one egg is fertilised. I'm going back to St Barts tomorrow morning. 
[fly]I'm tired of BFN's![/fly]

Kyla - I'm so sorry. I really am. On and upwards with next cycle. Or are you waiting for 3 months?

Everybody else - have a great and lazy Sunday!

Hugs


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla - so sorry to hear about your bfn, but fingers crossed that it might turnaround for test tomorrow, thinking of u  

Laura -   u must be feeling pretty hopeless at the mo, but different drugs can do different things, and barts will know next time they need to give you much higher doses and there is hope for next time, but so sorry it didn't work out this time, this is a cruel business.

Nicky - good that you have some frosties for next time, but take ur time to get back to normal, will take a while i know and doesn't help how u must feel now  

Lou - that's great news, hope tomorrow goes well and u have nice things planned for next 2 weeks.

trollmor - positive vibes sent over for that embie and hope tomorrow goes well, now onto 2ww - have u any plans for 2ww?

Hi to everyone else, hope ur having a good sunday.  

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening Girls

Kyla - What test kit(s) have you bought today?  Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow..will be logging on in the morning.   

Lou -    for ET tomorrow too. Will be thinking of you.

Trollmor - All the best for ET tomorrow as well.  

Laura - Things will seem very bleak at the moment but hopefully Barts (or another clinic) will be able to use this tx as experience & put you on a higher dose (remember I was on 300iu of Menopur & I know of some girls having even higher dose!).

Went to the ILs for Sunday lunch & it was so lovely not to have to cook..both DH & I had so much & afterwards we just wanted to come straight home to rest our full bellies but thought that might have been a bit rude!!! Sam was really good & was only grizzly when he was hungry & then slept most of the pm.

Take care everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

It's now official - NOT PREGNANT. Never going to buy tests from Tesco or Asda own brands again that's for sure. Both Clear Blue Digital and First Response confirm its a BFN.

Onto plan 'H' then I guess (having used up plans A-G already).


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry Kyla xxxx

Will be around more after Wednesday-bit of a nightmare at work right now-take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I'm so sorry.  

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - so sorry if it's any consolation "I'm on Plan triple H!"   

Your've made me wonder too - cos in the summer my AF was late and I done a Tesco brand test and it said BFP but AF arrived a couple of days later - I didn't get excited or shout cos I thought it couldn't be true.

Lou & Troll - fingers crossed ET goes well today and you come home PUPO.

Laura - come here you need a great big  , a cup of tea and a slab of homemade choccy cake cos you sound v. sad.   I know this is a tough time but get your Barts fllw up appt. asap so you can hear what they say and clear your head.   This isn't the end - if they don't sound too hopeful of helping or as with Heather they tell you there is nothing else they can do, go somewhere else and hear it from a different clinic.    I am sure if you had a different drug, stronger dosage, or changed protocols something should happen.

I was on 350 and then upped 400 of menopur.

Let's try to have a happy Monday.

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Have just got back from a weekend at my Mum's (picked up my sister from Heathrow on Fri and took her down with us). It's great to see her. She's spending the week there and is then coming down to Brighton next week so I'm taking a few days off to spend time with her. She'll have the pleasure of coming to Barts with me next Tues for my baseline scan and then we'll have the rest of the day in London. Looking forward to having a few days off.

Kyla - so sorry to hear your news - big hugs for you.

Laura - the girls are right - it can often take a couple of goes to get the meds sorted out so try not to be too disheartened. I think you did the right thing in stopping this cycle rather than go through EC and the 2ww if the chances of success were slight.

Lou & Trollmor - good luck for your ET's today.

Hello to everyone else - must do some work now.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm off work today.. should have been EC day today  .  I'm gonna have some coffee... try to recover from my hang over and then head to the shops.  I so want to get hopeful that my next cycle will at least get as far as EC but am so scared to let myself hope.. silly probably 15 people have said it will be ok and only 1 has said not to bother.. you can guess which one whirls round my head!

Kyla - I'm so sorry, as if this stuff it not cruel enough without testing issues, sending you a hug. XX
Hellie - have fun with your sister hope she enjoys the baseline scan trip!!  Are you still at Barts?
Lou & Troll - good luck today hope you get those precious cargo's on board without a hitch.
Ron - glad you got your lunch cooked for you... was it a lovely roast with a yorkie pud? MMmmmm!

Love to everyone else. XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - the one that said not to bother   - you can do without them.  Listen to the other 15.

As it's whirling round in your head that is the reason you need to get your fllw up booked - so you can stop those thoughts (assuming and hoping the Docs give reassurance that the first was a trial and one off).

Have you thought about spking to a counsellor?  Enjoy the shops - it works a treat.

Hellie - your sister left the summer for this  , will she tempt you with a lovely new life?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Happygirl - the one that said it would make no difference is one of my consultants!!  Stressing that he will be the one that does my follow up... I'll be so happy to go private.. at least then i will have a bit of control.  I had counselling for about 6 months after my op and although it really helped me through some very bleak times I don't feel I want to go down that route... I'm gonna try 'head in the sand' this time rather than dealing with it!!  

Anyway... shops are calling!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Sue, yes my sister has been doing the hard sell on us - showing us pictures of where they live and telling us how often they use their swimming pool! DP and I have talked about it but although we really like Aussie and would definately go over for a few long holidays, there are loads of other places we'd like to visit, and being here is a much better base as they are so far away from everywhere.  If this treatment doesn't work we're planning a trip next year sometime (using redundancy money if I lose my job, which is possible).  So hopefully I won't be going as that means the treatment worked!

She decided to come over at this time of year to reassure herself that she has done the right thing in emigrating - so the rain will help that process! She thinks it's really cold here even though it's actually quite mild!

By the way, is anyone going to watch the new Robert Winston prog about IVF tomorrow night?  I'm sure it will be quite emotional but I'll be watching.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow! I am home again after EF and I feel so positive about it! 
The doctor (Mandy - love her ) was all excited and said that the one egg that was going back looked really good. 
We got to see it on the screen and it's already split in to LOADS of little cells. We're calling our embryo Muusfeloopen. I know it's silly to name it such a silly name, but we talk about it all the time, so it's easier to have a name.

Laura - hang in there. It's taken me years to get to the stage of actually being able to do EC for IVF, but I am here now


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - I still think you should ignore that advice even if it was a Consultant.  Think of how many IF girls - do a poll on this site if it helps - that were told by the Consults that they were 99.9% unlikely to have children, adoption was the only route available to them, and look where we all are now.  Ok so some of us are still trying to achieve the final goal - but certainly for me getting as far as the 2 ww has proved that I can do more than the Docs ever said.

As for head in sand - yep that's ok - as long as you remember to pull it out from time to time ie; don't leave it in there so long that you can't - trust me on that one  

Troll - congrats on getting the ET done - you are now PUPO (Pregnant until proven otherwise), Mandy is Dr Tozer - she is the best - you were dead lucky to get her.  I would go back to Barts again if I knew I would see her each and every time.

Helly - I will video the prog. cos then I can keep my options open and it feels easier to switch if off - that's a pyschological thing.

Gosh I'm busy today


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla - really sorry it wasn't good news.  Hope you and dh are ok

Laura - must be hard, as the consultant was so negative, but I do agree with Sue, he's not neccessarily right.  Perhaps ask when you book fllw up who you'll be seeing and ask to see soemone different, other drs are much nicer there and u shouldn't have to see him again.  It's always worth complaining.  I once complained about a nurse, found I wasn't the only 1 who'd said something and think this helped Barts address the issue - she definitely got better over time!

Troll - that's great news, lots of positive thoughts coming your way.

Hope everyone else is OK,

Heatherxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I'm so sorry...was really hoping to hear good news!  Sending you lots of 

Laura - I really think the next tx will be much better..please don't give up hope.  Even if Barts can't do anything for you (they only treat middle of the road patients & who is middle of the road anyway?), another clinic, someone who is tailored to your needs will be able to treat you.  

Troll - Well done for a successful ET - take it easy during the 2ww.

Lou - Good luck with your's today.

Ron


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I will stop whinging now, gotta get back on that horse as they say, being miserable won't help!  Barts have called and I have my follow up next week, tuesday at 2pm.  I asked who I would see and she said it was Ms Tozers clinic?  Does that mean it will actually be her that I see?  I hope so heard she is very good.  I was toying with the idea of making a complaint, but think I will go to my appointment and try to clear things up there and then.

Thank you ladies you really are all wonderful and without you here giving me hope I'd prob be under my duvet a crying mess.  These boards really are wonderful for peer support.  I hope I can be there for you ladies one day too. XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Laura - I want to send you a big hug too! Today must have been a tough day. I'm glad to see from your last post that you have got the follow up appointment with Amanda through so quickly. The girls are right, she's the best there. If you can pick some ideas from the boards for protocols talk them through with her. She's receptive to ideas. Hope the retail therapy works a treat. And don't feel bad for doubting the 'nasty' consultant, they're not all great and he should learn some patient empathy. I'd mention it to amanda. I complained during my treatment and things improved.

Ron - hows life with Sam?

Troll - cycle buddy! Welcome to the board and good luck for the yucky 2ww. Hope it flies by for you.

Hellie - enjoy the time with your sis. 

hello to Heather, Sue, , Fran, Nicky, 

I'm back from Nottingham. ET went well. Got 2 grade 1 embies on board. Initially didn't have any to freeze but the clinic called me to say that an embie had suddenly picked up and they want to see if it will go to blast on weds and freeze it. We'll see. It's quite interesting doing the day 3 transfter as opposed to day 2. The results are very different from one day to the next.

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Kyla I am so sorry it wasn't good news I was so hoping it was your turn    be strong though you will get there.

Laura I am sending you a hug too as you also need one    you too will get there and the other's words are indeed wise. when you go next week go armed with as much info as you can get it will allow you to feel more in control and they will know you mean business. don't be afraid to make a complaint the consultant upset you and he had no right to we go through so much and if he wants to work in this field he seriously needs to improve his bed side mannor.

well done to those who had ET today and think those postive vibes and remember PUPO   

Ronnie might be around to see little Sam and you of course if your up to it?? 

Hi Sue sounds like you are in fine spirits at the moment it is good to hear, how are the sinuses mended I hope and has it made an improvement to the migraines?

right I am off to clean my kitchen and then watch a bit of spooks gotta say I just love it  

bye

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Troll & Lou - Congrats on your successful ET's - rest up now and incubate those beans.

Troll - Have to ask where the name came from! 

Fran - I think Spooks is the kind of show I would love but I never got into it from the start. Was like that with 24 too but now DH & I are working our way through the box sets.

Thanks for the hugs girls, feeling not too bad this evening. Thought today would be hard but working helped keep my mind off things. Plus, I had to wait 6 months to start this cycle and that didn't seem to take as long as I thought - should only be another 6 months until we can go for a full IVF again and the clinic are keen to try blasts again for me. I asked about assisted hatching but they don't think I need it.

Will go back and see the Dr in January - may as well get Xmas out of the way and then see them for a consult to discuss our options and plan of attack.

Today I am in rubber-ball mode and bouncing back - of course this could all change when AF arrives


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

kyla - glad your feeling ok.. hope it lasts! XXX

complete change of topic... I'm thinking of getting a kitten... what do you think? The one I like is the little girl in the left hand bottom corner.. Ahhh!

http://www.sylvamaine.catlovers.co.uk/kittens.htm

XXX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - OMG, you have to get her. Kittens are just soooo cute. DH is always walking past the pet shop and phoning me to say they have kittens in, can we have one? I have to say no as we have our two boys already and I don't want to turn into scary-cat-lady with 8 or 9 cats! 

I hope it lasts too - we'll see what happens when PMT kicks in!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - She's gorgeous...I quite like the look of George too!  

Kyla - Have you watched season 3 of 24 yet?  I stopped after season 2 & haven't got round to watching anymore!

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

We are on season 2 - it's not as good as the first one but I heard 3 & 4 are better. I'm looking forward to the next season of Lost though, but only as long as they start giving me some answers - damn it!


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Kyla -    I'm glad you seem to be coping well - hang in there!

Laura - Glad to hear you've got your follow-up appointment so quickly.  That should help get your mind on the next cycle.  And I thing a drink & retail therapy were definitely in order!  I'd opt for a relaxing massage as well.  

Nicky - how are you doing?  

Hi Trollmar - welcome to the board &     for your 2WW!

Ronnie - can't believe you're managing to post so frequently.  That baby boy must be a good one!  Will see how work goes this week & try to arrange a visit, if you're up to it. 

Hi to everyone else!

take care,
Nancy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Tim likes alex the other older cat!  I want a little girl though.
Kyla - I used to have 2 cats but Molly died in August, we have been putting off getting another as we have had alot on.  So this kitten would be soley for company for Oscar, nothing to do with me needing to have a little baby to look after.. honest!! 

Lost!  Oh I love it!  I'm in love with Charlie!!!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am now back from holidays and start down regging tomorrow. Got my schedule and it is just perfect. I have become Dr's assistant and even know what schedule I wanted and its looking good. Last time I did not start stimming until day 7 but I want it close to day 2 or 3 and it looks like it might be just perfect I want it being helped along as soon as possible.

Kyla - Sorry that it was BFN hope the new year brings better news for you and DH. I know that it must be disappointing but Good to see that you have cheered up somewhat. Take care in times when you don't feel so strong.

Laura - I do hope that you get to see Amanda, it does look like I might get lucky to have her she is really one of the better consultants. I had a consultant in hackney that I liked as well but they do not have the option of freezing embryos for us, she is friends with Amanda and it would be good if she moves over to Bart's. IF treatment is for people that have difficulty falling pregnant and it is essential to have someone who shows some empathy to your plight and will try not to be discouraging. I am not saying they should tell you lies but at the end of the day all it needs is one good embryo. I hope and pray you get a chance to tell him see its really not about you but something much higher.

Ron - Give a cuddle to Sam from me. 

Lou and Troll - much       on your 2ww

Sue - How are you doing. You just reminded me. I will be watching the program tomorrow.

Hellie - Good luck with your scan.

Nicky -    Keep strong and don't loose heart.

Heather, Fran, Maddy, Dooleys, Nancy 

Love Emu


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

I have just said a prayer for the miserable dr that God uses him as an instrument to bring love and hope to people that he treats.

Amen

Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I've got Maine ***** and did loads of research before buying them. I think I remember Sylvamaine. I couldn't open the picture. Must not like my Mac. They are wonderful cats, quite unlike anything I've ever had before. The giant clowns of the cat world. Check they've been screened for heart and hip problems. I love getting kittens, how exciting!

Emu - glad your starting again and you sound like you're very much in charge!

Ron - you and Kyla are sooooo behind! I've finished Season 5! I wish I could watch it again now though! I'm waiting for the finish of Lost Season 3 so I can download the whole thing and watch it in a mind boggling weekend.

hope everyone is fine.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All  

OK forget Lost, 24 ...... - what about the MacDonald Bros still in the X - I know someone's got to go every week but others before them surely?

Then the Jungle - I say David Gest gets the vote everytime!

Fran - thanks for asking - my sinus's are loads better.  I can breathe really well and deeply, no congestion at all, people are saying I don't sound like I've got a cold anymore, voice is stronger, eyes brighter - that was always a sign to everyone that I had a headache.

As for the head - well fingers crossed I've had none of the big bad unbearable migraines. The worst day I'm not even sure whether to class it as a mini-migraine or just a bad head now.

As for spirits - well I'm feeling jolly - and it's not due to a bottle of spirits.

Laura - I mentioned to my DH that you were feeling down and a Consult had told you not to bother and he said "why she's listening to what he says?  There must be another Doc that thinks it's worth a go, to get her as far as this"  - So true - so forget the nasty Doc and remember the nice ones.

So plsd you are in Dr Tozer's clinic - hoping you do get to see her, she will have an answer I'm sure.

LOU - hurrah you are now PUPO.

One of you pls do it right  I'm fed up of waiting     

I'm off to see my friend and another friend who emigrated to Spain earlier in the yr and has come back to check it was the right thing to have done - a bit like Hellie's sis me thinks.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

just popped by to say I have been over to see the gorgeous Sam and he is soooooo adorable    Ronnie and Paul really did a good job making him and seem to have settled into being parents like pro's. Teagan was cute too she wanted to stroke little Sam and spent ages entertaining Ronnie and Paul.

Sue glad the op worked sounds like you should have done it years ago now on to triple h plan  

gotta dash Teagan needs her tea

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - oh I have cat questions for you!!  Will she get on ok with my persian, he is such a softy and is easily frightened by other animals?  Also heart and hip probs??  Ah! We decided against another persian as they are prone to so many probs, I'd read as maine ***** are not 'breed' but naturally evolved they are as tough as a moggie?? 

Sue - tell your husband he can have a job at Barts if he likes!  

Emu - thanks for the prayer... he shoud out his energies into amking things work a!

Also a question for you all... I want to get up on the drugs..

Puregon is the one I used before?  But there is also Gonal F and buserin??  or something?  Anyone able to give me a quick run down of there qualities/ uses/ prices??  Sorry ahve looked on the net but not really finding the info I need.

i hope I get to see Ms Tozer too.   its her clinic but not sure that actually means I will see her.. Fingers crossed.

Anyway love to all remember mr Winston tonight at 9pm! XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - Maine ***** are often called a natural breed because they are very similar to how they started out. They aren't a created breed like persians. But they do have health problems to look out for from unscrupulous breeders. There are known heart problems and hip dysplasia. I found my breeder through the http://www.maine-****-cat-club.com/. I ended up waiting 6 months for our kittens and I got them from a breeder in Manchester. I was gossiping on the phone with all the breeders to find what I thought was the best place. I wanted one where the kittens are raised in the house with the family not in some kind of kitten farm. I'd reserved them before they were even born! I went to see some scary breeders where it was really sad. Main ***** are big cats so have small litters. They're really docile cats, very dog like in their behaviour in a way. They should be fine if introduced correctly. Any questions let me know.

Lou
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - just seen that Sylvamaine are registered on the Main **** Cat Club site. So that's good.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - No way! The McDonald Bros are rubbish! I think Leona should win, she has an awesome voice (and I mean that in the English sense, not the hotdog-awesome American one).


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Um yes I agree I got my words twisted!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Phew, I worried your good-sense had left you for a moment there!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -I have been on lots of website... to be honest the reason we have changed breed is due to me speaking to nearly evey persian breeder in the world and not being happy with them!!  We even looked at ragdoll cats and after several phone calls went to get one and I didn't trust the lady and had to come away without one ...  even though the kittens were SOOO cute.  The website looks nice and the cats are all indoors, but I'm new to mainecoons and so not that sure what to look for, we may go to visit at the weekend.  The kitten is not ready until december.  Sooo cute!! you must try to look at the website and let me know what you think! 

p.s. hope ET went well and them babes are on board!! XX


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

Laura - in answer to your drugs question, I used Gonal-F for the first cycle (which was NHS funded) and Menopur for the second one and this one (self funded). Menopur is quite a lot cheaper than Gonal-F and Puregon, and also has LH as well as FSH so can be better for older women (like me!) I did get better quality embies on the 2nd cycle but that could be because the first cycle was a bit more trial-and-error.  Gonal-F was administered via a pre-filled pen which was very easy to use. Menopur involves mixing up powders with water which is more fiddly but OK when you get the hang of it.  Hope this helps for your follow-up appt next week.

Lou & Trollmar - positive vibes for your 2ww's.

Tracey - is your scan next week?

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - It sounds like you know your cats. Aren't the websites often hilarious? You'll need to look for well socialised kittens that are kept in a clean environment that aren't scared of you. With them being pedigree you're getting them at 12 weeks so it's important the breeder has done the socialisation. All the usual stuff about clear eyes and clean bottom. Try and visit them before preferably not just after when they've been fed as they might be sleepy. Then it's quizzing the breeder about the health history of the line they come from. I'd also only get a Maine **** from a breeder that only breeds Main *****. The breed has become more fashionable in  recent times and consequently there are less reputable breeders out there. Syvlamaine is a member of the cat club and has to abide by their rules. So that's a good thing. I'll check the family tree of mine. I wonder if I even have some Sylvamaine in there! I got mine from Debbie and Darren of Darktower Maine *****. The kittens were very much part of the family there. 

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a quiet night just bumping up


Love Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Blimey, it is quiet. How is everyone? I am at home today with a tummy bug. Most unlike me (this is only my 2nd sick day this year and it co-incides with the course I was meant to be on again). Feeling better now but too late to go into work. Back tomorrow.

MIL is over for dinner tonight.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm back after what has been a ***** of a week at work   

Still all hard work has paid off and things should go back to normal for a while now   

Sorry I have missed so much-good luck to our Girls on their 2ww  

 PUPO   PUPO   PUPO   PUPO  

Poor you Kyla-hope you are feeling better-BTW really like your bit about persistence on your sig-think that applies to me too  

xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry I haven't been in for ages, but I just popped in to say hello to everyone & I hope you are all ok?

Ky~ Hows things with you hunni? I haven't spoken to you for a while? When is the best time to pop over for a cuppa & chat? x

Sorry its a quickie tonight but I promise I will be on another time to do personals! I have a lot of catching up to do  

lots of love nicky xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where's everyone 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

me thinks they've got lost in the jungle  

Have good fun w/es wherever you are.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Talking of jungle, did you see the task that Dean Gaffney had to do last night..I was laughing so much I was worried that my stitches would burst!!!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Over the last 3 days, it has been like a graveyard and at a level one has to understand that there was a flurry of activity over the last couple of weeks. Dont be shy and its good to chat.

I am feeling quite bloated with the down regging and also taking aspirin. Off for acu tomorrow just trying to remain as stress free as possible. 

Ron - How is Sam, its good to hear that you and Paul have taken responsibility of being mum and dad in your stride and it has come naturally to you. How long do you get maternity for and are you going to breast feed for long. 

Sue - Have you started to get excited about your trip to majorca.

Nikky - Its good to read from you. Hope you getting much better. 

Hellie - How is down regging going. Its just you and I left this side of christmas.    

Tracey - Your scan should be coming up eh.

Kyla, Dooley, Maddy, Lou, Fran, Teagan, Laura, Troll   

Love Emu.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Emu

Sam is doing well & has put on 4.75 oz!! I think it's more of a steep learning curve than anything!!!  We are all learning everyday!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron

Look at the new pic - he looks like he is trying so hard to sit up and listen or he's trying to stop himself from falling asleep in front of the telly.

I did see that Dean clip earlier (out last night) - he looked shellshocked at what they were asking him to do and then wasn't he v. am dram.

Off to bed.    Cos I didn't get to bed till 11 last night I didn't wake up till 10 today !!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - The picture was taken just after a feed..belly full & happy..typical boy!!!

I was wondering why you're still up..all that talk of 11 hour sleep makes me sooooooooo jealous!!!  

Ron


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Ron - To me Sam looks like he is listening to some conversation and pondering on the state of our society today. A deep thinker I would say.

Sue - Did you manage another 10 hours plus? Gone are the Saturday 10-12 hours days for me.  I am trying to make sure that I get at least 8 hours. So far only managed 7 most nights but working up to it.

To everyone else hope you have a great weekend.

Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning all!

I always go a bit quiet on my 2ww. Can I rely on you to keep me busy with news?

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

i'm back!!!!   had a nice week away, but not yet had a proper chance to catch up with all the news

a couple of you lovely ladies asked about my scan, well its this thursday (i am so nervous!!!)

will try and catch up soon

love and   to all

Take care


Tracey


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Evening everyone*

After a few knackering days away with work, i'm trying to catch up with with al the news!  Went for my final scan yesterday, linings nice & thick (like me!  ) Booked in for FET next Wed.  

*Ron* Your likle mans soooo sweet. Love the new pics 

*Kyla* I'm so sorry hon. 

*Lou* How are you coping with your wait?

*Laura* Hows the kitten searching going? My friend has a beautiful ragdoll  She got him from a wonderful breeder who does it cause she loves them & not just for the money  Will get the details for you if you are still looking. 

Hi to Emu  Noodle  Fran  Maddy  Troll 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Dooleys


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry not really been in a good way last few days,feeling so low, still in my pj's.  Dreading a visit to my in laws tom.. may fake illness.

Tracey - glad you had a good break XXX

Dooleys - I'd love the details, I love raggies!  We are going to look at the maine **** tom, but tim seems to have gone off the idea of getting a kitty, think he strugging to look after me let alone a kitten!  Glad your lining is getting there. X

Lou - hows the waiting going?  Sending you hugs.

Nicky - Nice to see you popping in, I understand the need for space though.

Klya - How you doing honey?

Ron - Hope being a mum is as wonderful as we are all hoping it will be. XX

Anyway I'm trying to steer clear of the boards a bit, I am just too upset to be here at the moment, sure AF is coming and is making me worse.  I am thinking of you all and will contine to lurk. X

love to all XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura, sending you a big hugs. So sorry you have had such a rough time. I know you might not feel like going out atm, but when I've been through a phase like that and I often have a tendency to dip back down, I find forcing myself to wrap up warm and go for a walk in the park. I ended up walking round on my own all day today as I'm not in the mood for seeing friends or talking about the 2ww. Did me the world of good to cross the park. 
Hope you'll pop back and see us when you feel up to it.

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura*

Will try to get the info tomorrow & message you. It's a really tough time for you at the mo hon. The in law's might not be sooo bad  You've got dh with you 
Sending you loads of    & 

Dooleys


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All

Emu - sorry I didn't answer your quest re: Majorca - no I'm not looking forward to it, always dread going away it'll only start to be ok after I've been 24 hrs and realisation sinks in that I'm "stuck there" then it will start to be ok.

7 hrs sleep you need to try harder - 8 hrs is my min - the 11 hrs was a one off - 10 is my standard  

Tracy - glad to hear you are safely back from your hols and all ok, gosh was I worried!  Fingers crossed for Thurs.  Pls be ok little ones in the right place, with a little heartbeat and everything.

Laura - sorry your have a tough time - it's no surprise just make sure you are crying and talking to DH.  You have your appt this Tues?  that will make things seem more positive and clearer cos then you can start to have a plan.  Otherwise for now enjoy that extra bit of sleep.  As for IL's it depends on how well you get on with them as to whether you go or not.  My DH would say yes to keep my mind off of things.

Lou - good to hear from you and you are ok, news well I've pressie shopped and dropped    Yesterday we went to Bluewater cos my DH wanted me to pick things out I liked - well I did but a couple of bits I was so worried wouldn't be there again so DH let me buy them.  Not clear on whether they are for Christmas and if I can wear them yet - I think I can shhh.

I've also made Puddings, Cake and started mincepies.

Troll - hope your 2 ww is going ok too.

Hellie - you didn#t say how your scan went on Tues - did your sister enjoy her NHS hosp trip?

OK I've missed everyone else so BIG HELLOS to Maddy, Kyla, Nicky, Ron & Sam, Fran & Teag, and the person I've missed..

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls - sorry I haven't been around as much this week. The usual story of just getting a little mental space after the cycle.
Had a horrible dream that DH left me last night becuase I am barren - woke up feeling upset but then remembered I had a similar dream when I had the ectopic so did a HPT just to alay those fears. Nice and negative, thank goodness. Could do without that again this Christmas.
Saw a gf yesterday and got a bit of crimbo shopping done so feeling better about that.

How is everyone?


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sue - haven't had the scan yet - it's this Tues. My sister gets here tomorrow evening after a week at my Mum's. Then we're dropping off her hire car in Brighton before catching the train to London. Hope it doesn't rain as we're planning to do some sightseeing and maybe some Christmas shopping. Haven't done any yet - don't usually think about Christmas til December!

Emu - d/r'ing is OK although I have had a few aches this time - feel as though something is definately going on inside. Don't remember feeling that last time so we'll see. How are you doing? 

Dooleys - good luck for the FET on Weds.

Tracey - good luck for the scan on Thurs.

Laura - hope your follow-up goes well on Tues - have you got a list of questions to ask? I find it easier to write down everything I want answered as otherwise I come out of appts and remember all the things I forgot to ask when I was there.

Lou and Trollmor - hope you are managing to stay sane during the 2ww.

AF has been and gone but was lighter/shorter than usual so hope my lining is thin enough when I go. Also (tmi coming up) it was much 'stickier' blood than normal with lots of mucus so don't know what's going on there.  I'm sure I'll find out on Tues. Anyone else had AF like that?

Hope everyone is enjoying this bright sunny weather - hope it lasts this week as I have most of the week off to go places with little sis.  Fish & chips on the pier one day I think, and maybe the Brighton Pavilion for some culture, bearing in mind that there aren't any really old buildings in Aussie!!!

Hello to everyone else - off to tidy the house now!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening All

I can't believe we've slipped to the 2nd page again! How's everyone?

Laura - Good luck with your f/u appt tomorrow - have you made a list of questions to ask them? I'd ask them to try a diff/higher dose of stims drugs.

Dooleys - I can't believe it's nearly time for your embies to be transferred back to you..good luck with the thaw.   

Tracey - Fingers crossed for Thursday - hope they find at least 1 healthy heartbeat.   

Sue - You'll have a great time in Majorca once you're there cos you can't escape until your flight comes back to pick you up!!!  

Hellie - Good luck for scan tomorrow. Have a great time with your sister.

Emu - How was acu?  Hope he managed to get rid of the stagnation of the drugs for you & fx isn't too bad now.

Kyla & Nicky - Sending you lots of  

Lou & Trollmor-    for your 2ww.

Maddy - Hope you're not having too tough a time at work.  If the LOs misbehave, try  !!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out!

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Bloody hell... IVF on eastenders Grr!!  Will I ever get away from it

Still feeling pretty low, have my f/u tom, thanks for asking after me!  Going on my tod which isn't great but sure they are not going to say anything I'm not expecting.  

In laws was fine actually, they had obviously been warned not to talk about it.... bit odd... not even th slightest mention!!

we went to look for kittens in the morning and picked a little tabby maine ****... can't pick her up til xmas eve but something to look forward to.. not quite the 'mum' i was expecting to be at xmas but its the best that Im getting i guess!!

Dooley - thanks for getting the kitten info but think we got our girl now!!

Hows everyone else??

Lou - hows it going? KNickr checking yet?

Kyla and Nicky - how are you girls doing??

Ron - hope you and little sam are well... hows the stitches? 

Sue - Have a good holiday!

Hello to everyone else.

Laura XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - award yourself a medal for making it through the inlaws. Good luck for the review. Write things down you want to ask about. Can't wait to see your kitten. Sounds lovely. Tabby is the archetypal Maine **** flavour. Mine are probably freaks at black and white and pure white. Yes, poor white isn't a good idea with black jumpers, or anything for that matter. Good job he's so nice! Knicker checking? You bet. Not feeling very positive atm. Oh well.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - I'm a bit worried she was the least fluffy of the kittens?? I lovely fluffy and like to brush them so I hope she 'puffs up'!  I used to have 2 liht cream persians (still have one) so I so understand the black jumper/ trouser/ top/ blouse scenario!! LOL!! 
I'll work out how to post a photo and put a link to here when she is home!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - are yours boys or girls?!  Tim wanted a boy as they are bigger!  And no need to stress yet... I'm feeling positive vibes... XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - good luck tom. it will be fine and Barts will have an alternative plan and some thoughts already lined up for you.

Hellie - hope the scan goes well also.

Night all


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

laura - good luck! mine are boys. She should fluff up fine!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Not been around much as been away and have been feeling a bit rough (nauseous) and full up with a cold but will try with some personals 

Laura - good luck today hun, will be thinking of you   

Ron - hi hun how are you? hows the little fella doing?, give him a big hug from me  

Hellie - good luck with scan today   

Dooleys - good luck for tomorrow, how you feeling

Sue -   hope your ok 

Lou - hope your ok   when is it you test?

Emu -  

a big hello to everyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Just a quickie to say all 3 snowbabies have survived the thaw.     So praying they survive the night & grow strong for tomorrow.

Sorry for the me post
Talk to you all soon

Dooleys


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dooleys - so pleased for your good news! Crossing everything for you for tomorrow.    

Tracey - I'm undecided on that one. Official date is next Tues at 15dp3dt, which seems very safe to me. I might be tempted to test on Friday at 14dpEC and do a beta. But not sure yet. Naughty I know taking things into my own hands, but you know the call pf the peesticks is strong... How are you doing?

How is everyone else? This is killing me!

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just a quickie, to say good luck to Dooleys for tomorrow, will be thinking of you hunni xx   

And thanks to everyone that asked after me, I'm not too bad thanks, getting better now. Spoke to the nurse the other day & looks like I can get started again In January, so Hopefully new year, new beginning!!   

I will catch up with you all soon, take care everyone
lots of love & kisses
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dooleys - Good luck for tomorrow  

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

HI girls , quick post to wish Dooleys good luck for today. Well done on all three surviving - great news. Fingers crossed they all grew overnight and you get to pick the best two today.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dooleys - good luck for today hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

just a quickie to say.....

Dooleys...great news about your little snowbabies 

Good luck for today  

Take care
Natasha


 to everyone else...especially my old cycle buddy Noodle...good luck for January hun


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie as christmas has started already at work so am soooo busy!!!

Hope all went well today Dooleys    am thinking of you xxxx

Also lots of positive vibes for you Lou xx    Fingers crossed that this is your time Hun xxxx

Hello to everyone else   Sorry a quick one and very few personals xxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Just a quick one as I am already falling over myself and need an early night.

Dooleys - So good that all 3 survived the thaw I bet its the most nerve racking with FET and once that huddle has been overcome then    and    and help move all other along.

Hellie - How was your baseline scan yesterday. Have you now started stimming? 

Everyone else please do have a great evening.

Love Emu.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as my sister is here so haven't been online since Monday. Scan went well yesterday - my lining was 2.4 so I started stimming. They are doing a scan and bloods on Mon, Weds and Fri next week (haven't had a scan on the Mon before so am hoping that it will help stop me overstimulating). They have also reduced the dose of Menopur slightly so that should help too.

Spent the day in London yesterday doing touristy things and were in Brighton today. Went 10 pin bowling this afternoon as it started raining and I did better than I've ever done before (which doesn't say much as I'm usually rubbish!)

Sorry it's a bit of a quick post. Hope you are all doing well - fingers crossed for you Dooleys.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Just to let you know my follow-up was really negative, it was with the same consultant from my scans, I am doing another cycle in Feb but he said that with my bloods etc in his opinion it will be the same.

Feel completely gutted and distressed.  I'm not gonna be a mum EVER.  I just can't cope with that.

Sorry for the me post.  

Love to you all. XX


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry your review was so negative. Did he suggest anything you can do to improve your bloods?  A big hug for you and your DP.

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - so sorry you had a bad time at your review. Can you manage to see someone else for a second opinion? Hugs.

Hellie - Great you started stimming.

Emu - night night.

Maddy - How are you lovely?

Dooleys - hope today went well.

Sue - You make me feel tired looking at how much you've been packing in!

Kyla - sorry you felt so down the other day. Hope that 2007 is your year.

Nicky - good to hear from you. Roll on January.

Hi to Ron and everyone else. 

Been down again today. Been losing coloured discharge so being me think it's a;; over. No matter how many times I tell other people to not give up hope, it's hard when it's yourself. On the good side I went to Margate to see the news house. I just hope this one goes through.

Lou
x


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi from a stranger!!

Kyla/Nicky - So sad that your last tx didn't work. I've tried to keep up with posts but been difficult so have read them when I can.   from me. I hope you are looking forward to a new and better year!

Lou - So glad to hear from you. I wanted to keep in touch to see how you got on at Care. You'll have to fill me in sometime. Loads of     for this cycle and your 2ww. Keep positive and really do hope this tx is the one.  We want some more bfps on this list! 

Ron - Congratulations on the birth of Sam. Hope everything is going well - nice to see you still posting on the board.  

Sue - You sound so organised with all your crimble shopping and baking! Nice to see you posting more regularly and hope you are feeling better.   

Laura - So sorry to hear your appt didn't go as well as you hoped. Sounds like a time for a second opinion at another clinic. At least it would give you more advice to help you decide the next path.  

Maddy - Christmas is such a manic period. Hope you are okay.   

Tracey - Congratulations on your bfp! Hope your scan has gone well today.   

Emu/Hellie - How's this cycle going are you both downregging at the same time? Hope we have some good news before the end of this year - that would cheer us all up.      

I am so sorry I haven't posted for ages. I've had a few tough months with my mum suddenly being taken ill and rushed to hospital (Thankfully she is now recovering although they still don't know what it was.), finding a new house to buy and finding out job was under threat in the same week and then finding a lump in my breast in the early stages on a FET cycle so stopped that to get it checked. Too much stress in one go. Job is safe for now and lump checked out fine in the end, but still waiting to move house - bound to be near christmas - it's sod's law really. Life loves to chuck all these obstacles at us doesn't it?! Can't wait for the new year and new beginning and new hope..

Hi to anyone I've missed and lovely to catch up with you all again.
Lots of love
Serena
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG Serena you've been through it of late, hon. Good to hear from you. Glad things are getting sorted. Good to get things out the way for tx. Hope this is the one.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Girls

Serena - Good to hear from you.  I'm sorry that you've had so much c**p lately..hoping that it's all behind you & 2007 will be your year.  

Laura - Doesn't sound like Bart's sounded very positive on your future tx..perhaps it's time to part company & go elsewhere..another clinic who is willing to help you fulfill your dream?

Lou - Don't give up yet as the fat lady hasn't sung.  Sending you lots of  

Hellie - Great news about your lining.  Hoping that you grow lots of fat & ripe follies.   

Dooleys - Are you embies safely back in you now?  Taking good care of yourself & let DH spoil & pamper you.

Tracey - How did it go today?

Since last weekend, Sam's been on a feeding frenzie.  Health Visitor came yesterday & weighed him..in the last week he put on 12oz & he's now a chubber at 8lb 1oz!!

Hi to everyone else.

Ron
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

scan went well, we have 1 bubs with a strong heartbeat so i feel alot better now  

Laura - sorry to hear your appointment didnt go well    never give up

Dooleys - how are you? how did it go?

Ron - glad to hear Sams doing so well, little chubby chops 

Serena - glad to hear things are getting sorted  

Lou - like Ron said its not over till the fat lady sings    

A big hello to everyone 

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Many congrats on having 1 bub on board. Take good care of yourself & him/her.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

I've been awol cos I've been so fine and dandy I've been helping with Christmas shoe box collecting and sorting for all the little kiddies.  Next wk I help my IL's pack up their Kent house cos they are leaving the UK for good.  Not finding much time for my own DIY but never mind it stops DH from starting Phase 2.

In fact I must be doing so well now my shrink has moved my appts to fortnightly -hurrah.    As I left he did say "it's good to know he can tick me off the danger list!"  - um the what list, was I that scary ??

Laura - sorry to hear of your negative Dr - I've been thinking and here's what I think you should do - (cos I would)

1. Get your head out of the sand you need to be doing active positive stuff.

2.  FF and Google search to see what you can do about poor egg quantity - I think the answers are acu and short protocol.

3.  Consider making another Barts appt and try requesting Dr Tozer specifically - even if you have to wait wks.    You are entitled to a 2nd opinion and you can explain now you've heard the facts you've had time to think and want to rediscuss.

4.  Shop around for another clinic and makes some phone calls to chat with them to see if they sound more hopeful.  Get your Barts notes.

5.  Apparently it's ok to cry.

I don't think it can be all over for you after only half of one go - so just hear it from several Docs first.

Dooley - congrats your frosties made it through - can't find your post to say you are now PUPO, so hoping you are.

Hellie - excellent news - BTW my AF's sound similar to yours altho I'm not on tx, run it past GP when I was there and he said it was to be expected - hormones changing age etc.  Does that help?

Lou - Remember discharge is all or nothing, all that talk of implantation bleed must be true for someone?  The fat lady ain't singing yet.  Take it easy trips to Margate tho!

Tracey - phew, breathe and relax - that god for one heartbeat - onwards and upwards to next scan now.  Nauseas is an excellent symptom - bring it on.

Maddy - all the Christmas rush and manic means it will be all over soon and you can relax for half term are you going away this Christmas?

Serena - great to hear from you, but sorry your've had a tough time too - take it easy and it was wise to stop the FET - timing wasn't right.

Ron - Sam's put on a 1lb in 3 wks - I bet he looks so different already, new clothes here he comes.

Nancy - you ok - not fainting.

Well have an excellent day cos it's Friday.

Take care

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I got that BFP this morning! 

Off to get beta done in town. Feels very strange, happy and worried at same time. I know I'm not out of the woods by a long shot after what happened last time. 
Thanks all for your support and common sense through all this.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeeeee Haaaaaa!!!!! congratulations!!!!

                           

I'm so chuffed for you XXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS LOU             

Really pleased for you 


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou

Many congratulations on your  .

Yay!!!!

 

Ron
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Lou* COngratulations hon   Made up for you   You must be on cloud 9  Keep us up to date with your news 

Just to let you know our Fet went well. Got 2 gorgeous babes on board. A 4 & 5 cell who are snuggling in nicely. Couldn't have been a more positive experience   So different from last time. 
*Ron* I'm hoping i follow in your footsteps, leaving Barts & then getting a BFP.
Thanks for all your good wishes.  
Talk to you all soon

Dooleys


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

LOU - WOWEEE - I so was notexpecting to read your news today, cos I thought you had days to go before testing, so real surprise for me.

CONGRATULATIONS - CARE NOTTS must have done loads different. My DH says it's the viagra 

   

Starting resting now


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ladies - I have to thank you for your loveliness. Thank you. 
Beta came in at 325!!!!  Just hope it does what it's supposed to do and not what it did last time. I know from these boards how early days this is. 

I hope to see the rest of you get those bfps coming. It's about time.

Sue - I think it was the viagra too. Never had a lining at 11mm before. But it might be the Progynova too.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

WOOHOO LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
            


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - 325 at 14dpo says twins to me   Congratulations honey! That is fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS LOU ALTHOUGH IAM TEMPTED TO STILL SEND THE *  [/fly]

I vaguely recollect that you were meant to be testing on the day of my first scan i.e. next Tuesday. Sending you      . So happy for you.

Love Emu


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

WOOHOOO CONGRATULATIONS LOU


WELL DONE NOW REST RELAX AND LET THEM GROW    

OH AND I SECOND KYLA 325 AT 11 DAYS POST TRANSFER THINK YOUR JOINING NANCY WITH TWINNIES!!!!!!!

LOTS OF LOVE 

FRAN


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone. I feel very humbled, very lucky and all mixed up at the same time. Want so much for everyone of my lovely FFs to be there with me. Hope you will soon. As for the twinnies   I'm in denial as I've always worried about that! I'm sure I'd get used to it but would have a little freak out about it. Maybe they  gave me the wrong reading at the clinic!

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning

Lou - that's fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you.

Trollmor - when do you test?

Tracey - Great news from your scan.

Emu - how are you doing?

Sue - where are your IL's moving to?

My sister went back this morning - we drove her to the coach station to go to Heathrow and she should be flying in less than an hour.  It was great to see her again and we spent most of this week together. Had a trip out to Lewes yesterday and caught up with friends on Thurs night. She wasn't looking forward to the long flight though, nor to going back to work!

DP has just joined a band (he's a drummer). He hasn't been in one for a few years but has been on the lookout since he bought his new drumkit a month or so ago.  He is so excited.  They play Blues, R & B, Rock 'n' Roll etc and as they all work they just do a few gigs in Brighton pubs/clubs and don't take things too seriously, which is perfect. The first gig is just after Christmas so I'll be leading the groupies!

I have my next scan on Mon so we'll see if I have any follies by then - I can feel something going on (a few aches) so fingers crossed.

Hope you all have a great weekend - I'm planning to have a quiet one as I've been out and about with my sister all week and eating lots.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Lou -







Brilliant news!

Helly Belly (& everyone else) - I was told to test on Monday, but I was naughty and tested this morning. The stick has never been so quick to show result!








I couldn't believe it, so I sat there looking at the stick waiting for it to change, but it didn't. So I woke up DH and showed him. We both got really emotional.
After 6 years of TX we had decided that this was our very last attempt. One more go, and then we'll accept that we're never going to be parents. One more attempt, and then we'll concentrate on being the best uncle & auntie instead. 
I took 2ww off from work for the 1st time. I sat at home and relaxed completely. Now, I get my first  and I am scared to be too happy, because I know it's still early days.

I'm testing again on Monday to be sure though


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Kyla - I forgot to reply to your question - the name trollmor is Swedish for mother troll. I am from Swedish and my English nieces and nephew love when I sing a Swedish song to them about a troll and her children... - that's why I chose that name


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Trollmor

Many congratulations on your  . What fantastic news!!!

Look after yourself & the LO(s)!!!

Ronnie
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Trollmor - OMG! Congrats on your BFP! 

  

It really doesn't seem real does it? Glad your DH got emotional. Mine said something like "Oh, maybe don't get too excited, we don't know yet" He's since said he doesn't me to get too excited in case what happened last time. Are you going to do a beta? 

Hellie - Sound like you and your sis really get on. That's such a positive thing. Crossing my fingers for you for your scan.

Emu - hope you'll let me off on the  . Good luck for your scan!

Dooleys - how you doing? Sending you some    

Serena - Hope things are picking up for you.  

Ron - Sam sounds like he's going strong putting on all that weight. You must be feeding him well.

Tracey - How are you feeling post scan? It must feel all the more real now.

Sue - so pleased you are making such good progress with your doc. Must feel good.

Laura - I agree with Sue, don't give up on what the consultant said. I was on dexamethasone for poor responders to amplify stimms. I think this did me good because despite a further jump in my fsh levels I got a decent number of eggs.

Hi to Kyla, Maddy, Nicky, Nancy. Hope you all having a good weekend. It's teeming it down here.

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Trollmor*   Congratulations. Another  just what we all need to hear. Enjoy this time with dh.  


Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Trollmor - Congratulations on your BFP! Wow, you guys seem to be on a roll huh?

Dooleys - No pressure  How you feeling though? I'm glad you got two good embies for your transfer. Isn't it nice being in the room there? DH moved the head-rest thing so I could sit up in bed for 30 mins after transfer and got me an orange juice - just as I went to drink it the head-rest collapsed  Got covered in orange juice - me wearing a white dressing gown too.

Had a nice day out shopping with Nicky today - got a couple of tops and some boots. Finishing off some Xmas shopping online tonight as DH is out.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Trollmor! So pleased for you.

Off to bed now as exhausted after our early start today.

Hellie
xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya

[fly]*Congratulations Troll*[/fly]. So pleased for BFP and sending    for a sucess ful 9 months.

I am just feeling generally down today but hearing the good news has cheered me up a bit. Today is day 1 for me and I am usually a bit down around this time. I really would have wanted to have my scan on Monday cos for some reason I think its best to start stimmimg on day 2 or 3 and Tuesday will be day 4.

Great weekend to all

Emu


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

A Very Quick Good Morning one and all.

Troll - that is fantastic news, pls stay little ones and don't mess her about.    Gives me hope too cos my very last time is looming.

Helly - my IL's have lived between Kent and Co. Cork for a long time while they decided where was best, recently they decided Cork was and they rented the Kent house just in case but now decision is final - tenant has moved out and house has sold.        I would say Cork was best too for amount of house/land you get.  So a house full of belongings to go, I think they missed the plan on our recent extension completely cos they were suggesting we have the master bed set for this new bedroom of ours - um no don't you understand there is only one reason for that space and it's not grown ups!

Kyla -   - so glad you and Nicky can support each other.

Emu - fingers crossed for scan.

Ron - another new pic.

Must go

Sue


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi girls.
Lou & Trollmor -- huge congratulations to you both. Really pleased for you.  It will be great if Lou also has twins on board.  I didn't do a beta test, so I don't know how my results compare.  I did get a very strong and fast positive on the HPT, though.  Good luck with everything.

I'm sorry to bring down this wonderful positive mood on the board, but I just wanted to explain that I have not been on the board much because I am going through hell right now.  My 44-yr-old brother (in the States) had a massive heart attack and died last week.  He was completely well and fit, and it was a total shock.  Although the doctors said I could fly if I returned to the UK quickly, my family agrees that it is too big a risk, under the circumstances.  It's the hardest decision I've ever had to make.  I will not be able to see my family until after the babies are born, and it's completely tearing me up.  All I can do is focus on these babies to keep me sane now.  I hope for you all that you never have to go through something like this.

Nancy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

First of all congratulations Trollmor   xxx Like Sue it does give hope after many TX!!

   Nancy I am so sorry for what you are going through Honey x I can only begin to imaginehow hard it must be for you with all your family so far away. How distressing that you cannot go and be near your family at a tragic time x My heart goes out to you xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

nancy - I'm so sorry honey, what an awful thing to happen when you should only be concentrating on your little ones and being excited etc.  For what its worth I think you have made the right choice, your little ones are the most importat thing in the whole and flying this late (especially with twins) is not a good idea.  Big hugs XX

Troll  - congratuations!  You just have the one embie didn't you? 

Lou - how are you feeling?

Tracey  - where have you gone??

Emu - hope you are feeling better once you start the stimms  

Dooley - testing soon?  

Nicky and Kyla - hope you both doing ok.

Hellie - my freind in Brighton husband is a drummer and has just joined a new band!! Spooky!

Well me, I'm still feeling pretty crap to be honest, looking into acupuncture and maybe wheat grass?  What sort is best it comes in all sorts of varieties?  But my heart aches so much and I kept crying... this elads to tim being horrible to me... 'pull it together' type stuff, which makes me cry more!  Hard to know if to try to be positive or realistic? 

Oh well trying to focus on kittens and Christmas!

Love to you all XX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hiya Everyone* 

Well the sun is out here, & i'm feeling positive (well kinda!  ). Please please   

*Nancy* Oh honey  I can't imagine what you are going through, but i'm so sorry. Although it is hard i'm sure you have made the right decision for you & your babes. I don't know what you believe in, but i wouldn't be suprised if your brother wasn't with you & looking out for you & you babes during your pregnancy.  

*Kyla* No pressure eh!   Your OJ story    Just the sort of thing i'd do!  Glad you & Nicky got some shopping done, i'll get round to mine at some point!

*Laura* When are you getting your kitten? Can't wait to see piccy 

A quick but stupid question i know  . Do you count et as day 1 on Fet  

Hi to Nicky  Emu  Ron  Trollmor  Hellie  Maddymoo  & everyone else 

Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Nancy - so sorry to hear what you have been going through   

Troll - huge   to you my love,     

Laura - i am here hun   hope your feeling better soon hun  

Ron - how are you & little sam?

Emu -  

Kyla,lou,sue,dooleys,nicky,hellie,maddy       and anyone i have forgotton

got to go dinner is ready 

Tracey


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Its been a really miserable day for me and I cant seem to stop crying. I tend to use it to get my emotions out and release tension so I hope I do feel better after it all. 

I guess I am also driving DH nuts as he is not strictly able to cope with this things and I am the organiser such that when I fall apart he is so lost.

Sorry its a me post today but I just have been having a tough time lately and I usually keep a bold face but I guess all of this roller coaster of emotions is just overwhelming.

Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - I'm so so sorry to read your news.   If there's anything that I can do, just give me a yell..you know where I am, even if it's only a shoulder to cry on..I make a mean cup of tea & have started driving so I can come & pick you up.

Emu - Oh, come here & let me give you a hug  . It's OK to cry, go on..let it all out. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Tracey - How are you & the lo?  Sam is doing well thanks, busy sleeping at the moment!

Dooleys - wishing you loads of luck during this 2ww..I had ET on a Tuesday & the clinic told me to test 2 weeks after that (if that helps!)

Lou - How are you feeling? 

Hellie - Get plenty of rest today.  Good luck tomorrow, hope you're growing lots of juicy follies!

Hi to everyone else.

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emu - Like Ron says, it's good to cry. Be good to yourself at this emotional time. Super hugs coming your way.

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - trying to be happy while being super worried at same time. Guess this is inevitable. Feel fine. My beta came in at 513 this morning. I think that's ok. Not doubled, but it was a lot earlier than the Friday test. 60% increase would have been 520, so I think it's ok. 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

520 is a lovely strong number Lou, I think you can stop worrying now  I know that might not be possible!

Nancy - Oh honey, I am so sorry about your brother. That is truly aweful. I'm so sad you can't see your family now too, although it is the right thing to do staying home. {{{{BIG HUGS}}}}

How is everyone this weekend? I'm trying to convince myself to go swimming.... Been srufing the net for an hour now!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - Bet when you get there it'll be lovely for a swim. I have't been swimming for ages. Used to love it when I stayed in Germany. Couldn't drum up the same enthusiasm here in Hackney. Although we do now have the reopened 50m open air lido in the park behind us. I should dig out the cossie. I'll try and not worry. Not!

Nancy - more hugs coming your way.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - 513 is a great number..and it's going the right way too!!! I know what you mean about worries..you've just swapped one set for another!  

Kyla - Did you manage to go swimming?  I haven't been for ages either..wish I could be motivated. 

Ron
xd


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Lou - With a beta fig like that I think you can safely assume you are pg.

Nancy - so sorry to hear of your awful news, having lost a bro suddenly too I know exactly what you are going through - you sound so close to your family you will get it through it somehow and your little ones will help.    This board doubles as many things so if it helps use us too.

Emu - sorry your having a tough time, but let the crying come - it's all hormones, emotions etc.

Laura - hang on in there , glad to see you starting the research.

Ok got to go and pack more stuff!!!!!!    Plus loads coming here.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Lou - oh your a hackney girl, I work next door in Tower Hamlets, my best friend lives in Hackney and is always banging on about the lido... not sure I fancy it myself... well not in Nov/ Dec anyway!!  Have you been yet? I hate being cold!  Give me the steam and sauna anyday!  How are you feeling?

Kyla - did you get to the pool?  You inspried me! I went to the gym and for a swim!! 

Dooley - I get my baby at xmas, se ready to go xmas eve but I'll prob get her boxing day as out all day and night on xmas day.  When do you test honey?  Can't be long now?

Ron - that little man is getting big!!!  Such a cutie!  You did acupuncture didn't you?  did you think it helped?  There is a buddist centre opp where i work who do acupuncture which is £40 per 45 min session, or their is another that specialises in IVF acupunture at canary wharf which would take me 30 mins to get to and is double the price??  Hmmmm what do you think?  Was your a specialist in IVF or just a general one?

Emu - hope you feeling better now your stiming? X

Nancy - Hugs again. X

Sue - are you moving?

Anyway I'm off work sick with a bug, feeling poorly and sorry for my self!  Still get to watch day time tv and do some internet shopping inbetween throwing up! 

XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Ron - sam looks more gorgeous every day!

Sue - I'm getting more used to the idea. ooo packing. I always leave it to the last minute and throw things in a bag. Not sure I'd call that packing.

Laura - Poor you! Hope it passes quick.

I went to see a specialist IVF and fertility acupuncture clinic. They're very well spoken of on these boards. Daniel Elliott is his name and he has a practice in Harley Street and somewhere else out west. There are other equally good fertility acu staff at his practice, he just set it up. It's £45 - £50 per session. he works closely with a lot of the clinics. I went in doubtful last year and came out surprised. They managed to get my cycle to 28 days from 25. You can find him here: http://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/

Fancy meeting up sometime seeing as we're practically neighbours? We have a London Girls thread too on FF if you fancy joining. We have regular get togethers where we go for coffee or a meal or round to each other's house.

Dooley - crossing everything for you for test day.

Hi everyone else. Got to get back to work, as I've been slacking of late.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - Thanks I'll have a nose at that... I just emailed the buddist clinic opp work, asking about there experience with IVF, I've heard good things about them and its 2 mins from work so would mean not having to keep taking time off work.  Still at the research stage!

Would be lovely to all meet up (although I'm not really a London girl... (Essex! Shh!)) so long as its not in the lido! Brrr!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie. I had my scan this morning and already have lots of follies (11 on one side and 6 on the other) ranging between 10 and 14 in size, and lining is 7.5.  They did my bloods so I'm sure my dose will be reduced tonight to stop me overstimulating again.

Nancy - so sorry to hear your sad news - I can't imagine how you are feeling at the moment. We're all here for you.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hellie - Great news!  when are they collecting??

Lou - sorry me again.. is it bad to have a cycle of 25 days then... oh no something else to worry about!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Helly - Great news on the follie count so far. I guess they might drop your dose a little but hopefully not too much - 17 is a great number.

Yep, I made it to the gym. Only managed 50 of my normal 80 lengths but just getting back into things. Will try again tomorrow and see if I can do better, although my shoulders are killing me today. My neck, shoulders and upper back have always been a problem area for me when I get stressed or sleep wrong.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - Congrats on great follies and lining so far! Fantastic.

Laura - hope you come along to one of our dos. Check my past posts, I post on the main LGs thread and the LGs TTC thread. 25 days isn't necessarily bad. I have lining problems and getting it to be longer gives me more chance to build it up.

Kyla - 80 lengths !!!! I hope that's a small pool! 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

80 lenths is a mile - the pool is 20m so 50 is 1km. Swimming is my strong suit - I can't run to save my life and cycling? Bah!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I went to an acu recommended to me by Fran, another girl on this thread who caught naturally after her & her DH went to him for 6 months.  He is not an IVF specialist but he got me the result that I wanted. Personally I swear by acu but I know of other girls on this site where reflex & other alternative medicine achieve better results, so keep an open mind.

Kyla - 80 lengths is brilliant..reading that made me feel sooooooo tired... 

Hellie - Great news about your follies & lining.  Have you heard from Barts yet?

Lou - Have you started to feel tired yet?

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - went swimming with my mum last summer in an open air pool she goes to every morning in Derbyshire. Was really great. Just wish I could do another stroke than breast stroke. Well done!

Ron - Not yet. Just been to Primark to see if I can find long tops to cover up my treatment bulge. Nothing to do with being pg, just put weight on and it keeps popping out!

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

what a miserable day   , went to docs last night so they can put on my records that i am pg (that sounds weird) been told i have to call midwife this morning to make an appointment. i have a question if anyone can answer it, i had my 1st scan last week at 8 weeks any idea when my next one will be

Emu - hi hun, how are you? hope your feeling better  

Sue -   how are you?

Dooleys - when do you test hun?    

Kyla - good on you all that swimming, i only get in a swimming costume on holiday   

Lou - how you feeling?

Laura -   how are you hunni? you gonna have a nose on the lg thread and lg ttc thread, might see you there 

Ron - hope your well, sam is looking gorgeous as always 

Hellie - any news from Barts? 

a big hello to everyone i have missed

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - If you're not getting another scan from Bart's then your next scan is usually the dating scan around 12 weeks, but I wasn't offered one by my mw because she said as we had IVF then we'd know when our lo was due!  You'll then be offered either a nuchal scan (depending on your age & where you live I think) which is from 11 -13 weeks & 6 days or the triple test which will be carried out around 16 weeks. After that is the 20 week anomoly scan.

HTH

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Ron 

what is a nuchal scan?? (sorry i am a bit   )


Tracey


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Emu - good luck for your scan today.

Dooleys - how are you doing - hope the 2ww isn't driving you mad.

Barts phoned back yesterday - I had to keep the same dose last night and lower it to 2 ampules tonight. So we'll see what tomorrow's scan shows. I am sure they will lower the dose again tomorrow and hopefully they'll give me some idea when EC will be.  It's all getting a bit close now!

Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

I'm still off work with a bug but feeling tad better today.

Hellie - great news about your follies, it must be lovely having lots to choose from.  

Kyla - I'm the opposite i can jog for England (well probably not actually for England) but swimming Bah!  Actually I've been very lazy lately need to get back on the treadmill and get myself in shape, you always feel so good after exercise although I really struggle to get myself there!

Tracey - Do you go on the nights out?  I will have a nose at the thread if i can find it on here.

Anyone have any idea when I will get my AF?  Its been nearly 3 weeks since I stopped injections and have had pain on and off for about 10 days but nothing?  I would like it to arrive as then I know everything is 'ok' down there.

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Here's a link to the Fetal Medicine Centre where we had our scans:

http://www.fetalmedicine.com/f-fmc.htm

Hellie - Good news that they've dropped your dose..shows that they're keeping an eye on you!!

Laura - Hope you feel better soon.

Emu - How was your scan?

Lou - You painted such a pretty picture!! 

Ron
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Hellie -I'm glad to hear you're being monitored well. Can't wait to hear when EC will be. nearly there.

Emu - news on your scan?

Ron - Glad you liked the picture! I now have long smock top/dresses to cover up with. Quite handy these being in fashion this year as expands the maternity fashion line!

Laura - here's links to the TTC thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72440.new;topicseen#new
There are some other newbie LGs on there.
Sorry, not got an idea when AF will turn up. Hope it does soon.

I went for a proper bra fitting today with a woman who has a crazy shop full of bra boxes in Islington. She used to work at Rigby & Peller's. She took one look at me and asked me what my bra size was and said "wrong!". Tape measure out and I'm sat here in a 32E!!!!! Bloody comfy, but wow! I thought I was a 34D. She said she wasn't surprised about the size diff as most people have badly fitting bras. Amazing thing is that even if I put on loads of weight she says the back size probably won't change.

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I did not think I would be saying this but I prefer Mon-Fri cos at least I am busy at work and that takes my mind off things. The scan went well, linning is 4.1 and I have started stimming today. Today was actually the last day if treatment was to be done this side of christmas so I was glad that I had down regulated. I am on 450 menopur initially for first 4 days and it took me close the 1/2 hour to do this. 

Thank you all for the words of comfort and I dont know what I will do without you all. Feeling a lot better from the weekend.

Hellie - Good news with the follies.

Nancy - Sorry to hear about your brother but you have made the right decision to stay. Most airlines would not want you to travel at this stage as well.

Lou, Laura, Ron, Fran, Teagan, Sam, Tracey, Kyla, Nicky, Sue, Dooleys, Troll  

As I was putting down Sam and Teagan I was saying to myself I am looking forward to the day when there will be a wave to all of your little angels beside everyone's name. Not long too.

Love Emu


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

Sorry it been a while    Just popped in to see how you are all doing? I hope you are all well....
I have so much catching up to do    I will be back to do personals another time, but I just wanted you all to know that i'm still thinking of you all.

lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all 

Laura - hope your feeling better   

Nicky - Great to hear from you, how you doing?  

Emu - Great news you have started stimming   

Ron - thanks for the link hun, waiting on a call   from the midwife to see what happens next 

Nancy - how are you hun?  

Lou - i have been saying for ages i need to have a proper bra fitting, as i think i am wearing the wrong size  , do you know if m & s still do that

a big   to everyone i have missed

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - hello! How you doing lovely?

Tracy - M&S do do measuring, but always got mine wrong. I'm now always going to go to a good bra shop to get the size right then go get the bra from other places once I know the size. My friend tells me that Fenwicks are brilliant at fitting. 

Emu - fab news on your scan. 

Lou
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello there,
I wonder if one of the Barts girls could help me with my question. (First, a long story!)
I had an IVF(NHS) cycle at Barts in July 2005, which was unsuccessful. I had 3 embryos frozen though. So I had a FET cycle in Dec 2005 which also ended with no joy. But I still have one embryo in the freezer. I had a follow up appointment booked for March 2006, but amazingly found myself naturally pregnant in February 2006. So I phoned Barts to tell them that I did not need the follow-up appointment. Unfortunately the pregnancy did not continue as I found out at the 13 week scan that the baby had chromosomal abnormalities and was not going to survive. Obviously, a really upsetting time. Since then we have just been trying naturally. 
Yesterday I phoned Barts to book an appointment about starting another IVF/FET cycle. The receptionist thought that I would have to be referred again through my GP. But this does not seem right to me, as we still have a frozen embro at Barts so surely I should still be a patient? Antoinette phoned me back today and left a message saying she can not find a referral for me so I need to get back in touch.
Has anyone had experience of having to be referred again by their GP after a bit of a break? I can't stand the thought that it is all going to be a long-winded process again!
Thanks,
Hettie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Hettie - so sorry you have had such a horrible time.  I can't help as I'm new to barts myself but sure one of the other ladies will help, but i agree if they still have a frosty you surely must be able to get treated without all the hassle of a referral??

Hello everyone else - I'm still off work poorly, think I'm better then try to eat and all goes wrong!  Still at home watching day time tv with my fur baby... oh I love my cat so much... how can anyone not love animals??!

Hello to all you big busted ladies .... 32 E!    Blloming heck!

Anyway hope you all are well.
XXXx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - I agree, seems just daft to me that you would need referring to go and 'see' your embie. I would definately call again - maybe your GP could do you a letter anyway but what a ridiculous waste of time...
Sorry you have had a rough time though, I hope they get it sorted for you.

Lou - Wow, big rack  I thinkI'm a 38C but I haven't been measured for years.  In fact I often wonder if my neck and upper back pain is caused by my bra. I just got back from the osteo today and Im braless and it feels much better...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hettie - so sorry to hear of what you've been through. Sounds like a classic barts admin type response to me. I reckon you should try and leave a message for one of the consultants like Ms Tozer. Also try emailing Liz. That way you get to set out your case. If you have a frostie with them I think you don't need referring again. I'll PM you Liz's email address.

Laura - sorry you feeling  

Kyla - Maybe you should get measured. Could be the thing. 

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as I'm at work. Had my scan yesterday and the follies are growing nicely and it does seem more controlled than last cycle.  They now range from 10 to 16 in size (still have twice as many on the right side as the left). So they lowered my dose again last night and I don't take any tonight (hurray!). Another scan tomorrow and then I should find out when EC will be but at the moment it's looking like Mon or Tues. So I'm trying to get my desk sorted at work in case I'm not in next week.

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry this is a me post but am a bit rushed!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - that's fab news. Well done follies.

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hiya* 

Sorry haven't been around for a few days, but have been going slowly mad on  Today is day 9, so getting there  But getting inpatient   now   

*Kyla* *80 lengths!!!*    I can't do 1! I'm just lazy thats my problem  Glad you're doing ok.

*Ron* Sam piccys are gorgeous  How's he sleeping? Keeping you on your toes 

*Hettie* I'm sorry your having trouble, but like the girls have said it does sound like Barts crappy admin. Try Liz. It makes no sense to refer you again, what a waste of time  Grrrr don't get me going 

*Nicky* Sending you  

Hi to Hellie  Troll  Emu  Laura  Lou  Tracey  Fran  & Sue  & hi to anyone i missed.

Lots of love &   

A     Dooleys


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

My life is now almost back to it's normal quiet way.  IL's are all packed and gone.  My house is full of the stuff that they didn't have time to get to the charity shop or couldn't get a charity to collect - furniture - argh.

Plus we "inherited" more stuff that should stay in the family - but clearly not in their house !

Caught up with all your posts and plsd everyone is still alive and well  

Talking of bras v. funny I've been moaning about mine being so old that the bones were digging in so DH suggested I get measured - he's been watching too much Trinny & Susannah et al.    Anyway I've risen to a 38EE!    I also have swollen ankles at the mo, and it's been noticed that maybe I'm having either a phantom pg or practicing for the big one next yr  

Well just to make you all jealous I must get back to the kitchen where I am making Christmas stuffing and cranberry sauce.  

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - LOL re your swollen bits. Laughing *with* you mind you! I'm steadily selling off more stuff on ebay that I want out of the house. Just want it all out of here. mmm cooking for christmas. I think I should start thinking about that.

Lou
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.
I've just got in from work and there was a message from Antoinette again. She said that as I have contacted them within the year (just!), she can give me an appointment, without a referral. So I have an appointment for the 1st Feb. Pleased with that. Actually quite impressed she phoned me back twice within 2 days! Is their admin getting slightly better? Hope so. She didn't mention the frozen embryo so it seems as though if I had left it longer than the year I would have had to be referred again. Thought I would let you know just in case anyone else leaves it a while before their next treatment.
Anyway, good luck for those of you having treatment at the moment. Hopefully I will be starting in Feb again. (I know it will come round real soon!)
Take care,
Hettie


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hettie - I'm relieved for you you don't have to go through the whole referral business again.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Hettie - great news about your appointment, that'll soon come round

Dooleys - day 10 already wow, how are you feeling?   

only a quickie this morning as have lots of work to do   

a big   to Sue, Ron, Lou, Emu, Kyla,Nicky,Helly, Laura,Fran,Troll


Tracey


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tracey* I'm going absolutely loopy   Even thinking of getting the secret weapon out  My beautiful, positively orange french knockers *Ooops* knickers i bought from Dorothy P. See i really am going mad  

*Hetty* Glad they've started to get their fingers out.  hon.

*Sue* Christmas cooking!!   How organised are you 

Day 10 today    
Sending everyone    

Dooleys


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Gosh i've missed so much-I am still around...honest!!!

Had a quick catch up during the week but was dashing around-just such a busy time of year!!

Lots of positive thoughts for you Dooleys    

Hi to everyone xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Dooleys - hang in there - not long to go!

Emu - how are the stims going?

I had my scan today and the follies had grown some more - there were few that were between 18 & 20 in size. My bloods showed that my hormone level isn't as high as last cycle so EC will be Monday - eek!  Told my boss I won't be in next week, and she told me that there are going to be a couple of redundancies next week and that she has had an offer for her business. My job is safe until March and possibly a bit longer, but I'm not really too bothered to be honest. If the cycle works (which I obviously hope it will) then I'll need to organise things to get the renovation of our house finished, so being off would be good.  If the cycle doesn't work we are planning on a trip to Australia so we can take my Mum - not sure she'd want to do that long trip on her own. 

So, a bit of an eventful day all in all.  Hope you all have lovely weekends.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Hellie-I'm really pleased for you Hun xxxx

There definitely comes a time in your life when work has to take a back seat-sounds like you've got it all sorted xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dooleys - hope the orange knickers do the trick!    

Helly - I'm so pleased about your scan. Have a restful weekend ready for EC. I take a more philosophical approach to work too. Hoping you will be doing the former option as this tx will work.

Hello Maddy! Hi to everyone. 

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I have got the same consultant that did my ET and I have always felt that I needed to thank him and his team cos the last time they were more enthusiastic about ET than I was cos I really did not want to go ahead and had lost hope at that point. Next scan is for next Wednesday and Friday.

Dooley - A couple more days to go and send       to you.

Hettie - Good to hear of your success with Barts. I think they are really trying to get things done right either that or they are reading this website and at least are bothered enought to try and get resolution.

Tracy- Have you told them at work or do you intend to.

Kyla- I am dreaming of my exercise sessions. You put me to shame.

Maddy - How are you. been quiet for sometime

Nicky- Hope you are now feeling much better and being positive about next steps

Ron - How are you, Sam and DH. Enjoy all that beaming and jolly face. Sam is starting to really have the look of the little man   .

Troll - Any symptoms yet.

Sue - You kept me smiling about the stuff that should stay in the family cos my mum is same I have been designated the junk collector.  

Hellie - Stims are going well just started to feel slightly bloated today. Glad to hear that follies are making good progress and good luck for Monday. I agree with you one has to know what is priority in their lives at a particular moment and give focus to it. Likewise I am not letting the work front creat stress for me.

Lou - How is the little one and when is your first scan due sending   .

Laura - 2 reasons to look forward to christmas with you feline friend.

Fran - Missing you and Teagan and hoping this finds you well.

Hope I have not missed anyone but do all have a great weekend.

Love Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Dooleys - Go put the orange knickers on..go for it!!! I think if we were told to run around the streets naked if it helped, then we'd all be doing it!  

Hellie - Great news re the size of the follies..best of luck on Monday.

Emu - Good luck with your scans next week.

Tracey - How is it going?  Getting any symptoms yet?

Lou & Trollmore - How are you both?

Kyla - I've had some literature through the post about the Swimathon next March (I did it once a few years ago)..will you be doing it next year?

Maddy - Not long now until the Crimbo holiday..I bet you can't wait!

Laura - Wow..it won't be long until you get your furbaby..bet you're excited!

Sue - 38EE..get away..you're having me on!!!!

Hettie - Welcome..pleased to hear you don't have to go through referral process again..typical Bart's admin..utter rubbish!!!

Nancy - Hope you're coping OK..let me know if you need anything.

Serena - Hello..hope you're OK too.

Sorry not been around much but Sam's been having a lot of wind so has been a bit of a grouchy pants. ILs took him this pm to give me a chance to catch up on my sleep & Sam's been good as gold..they didn't believe that he's been playing up at all!!!  

Have a great evening & weekend

Ron
x

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xxx

Well its wet and dreary here-is it too early to put the tree up to brighten things up??  

When do you put yours up??  

Go with those orange knickers Dooleys    LOL  

Ronnie-can't believe your little man is a month old - how cute xxxxx  

I have been quiet for a while-just so busy we had our Christmas bizarre last night, and busy with christmas craft and doing a play!!!! Great fun but exhausting  

Still not sure what to do about tree.....

Have a good weekend xxxx


Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh my!! just noticed that the ticker says a month till next cycle.....   Maybe a bit more than that!!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - It'll come round fast with Christmas and new year in between. Enjoy the festivities as I hope you won't be kicking your heels up for 9 months. 

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Morning all* 

Well it's a miserable day outdoors today but it is radiant in my house *The orange knickers are on!*   Dh thinks i have totally lost the plot but like you said Ron if i had to run round the streets naked to give it a better chance i would.  

*Maddy* I love christmas.  Will be sending dh up in the loft in the next few days to get out christmas decs down, can't wait. 

*Hellie*  for Monday. its sounding great  

*Emu*  with your scans next week hon.

*Laura* What breed of fluff ball did you go for in the end

Hi to Kyla  Sue  Lou  Ron  Troll  Tracey  Hettie  Nicky  & everyone else i might have missed 

     
A positively loopy Dooleys


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll join you for that run round the streets...    anyone coming to join us??


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

A slow jog as the bounce factor is quite worrying!  

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Oh I'm feeling all xmasy!  Went to visit client yesterday and they had put there decks up and had so much tinsel I was nearly blinded!  I thn went to bluewater and that was all xmasy too!  Ho Ho Ho!!  I love xmas!  Not just because of the pressies but because I get a whole week off work!!! Yee Haa!!  Big worried i will be a bit sad this year as last xmas eve i found out I was preggers... and all we kept saying was 'this time next year will have a baby at xmas'... and obviously all I have instead is buggered ovaries! Focus on the tinsel laura!!

Dooley - If I ever get to a test day I'll be wearing a all orange jumpsuit!! Will go so nice with my bright red hair! NOT!  We got a Maine Coone in the end, I'm bit nervous as they are not all that 'girlie' like persians and ragdolls and I'm worried it will want to go out or beat my little oscar up... we get her at xmas.. she is very cute.. little tabby!

Lou - with 'E's I doubt I'd be walking quickly let alone jogging!!  You must have a mean sports bra!

Ron - My nephew had colic once and I babysitted for him for a day and I seriously look back on that day with such horror... so hope grouchy pants is feeling less grouchy soon!!  I'm surprised I still want kids after that day!!

Sue -  EE!! -   I have nothing more to say on that!!

Anyway MIL has booked us into a fancy pants hotel in london tonight so we are off to drink some champers in bed and do naughty things probably!!  We SO need some us time, the last few months have been really horrible and so looking forward to a romantic evening (and maybe some shopping tom!)

Love to everyone.. have a good weekend. XX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura* Sounds like you have a great MIL . Enjoy your night at the hotel 

*Lou* Its not the bounce factor i've got to worry about, its the wobble factor  

*Maddy*   Would be my neighbours reaction.  

   
Dooleys


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wish I had more to bounce   Sometimes I think I'm pushing it wearing a B cup!!!!

Love the horror on your neighbours faces!!!   

Positive vibes Dooleys-get those orange knickers in the wash so they're ready for another wearing!!!!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Just got back from acupuncture and I have been rolling with the orange knockers and EE story. My dad's side average an EE but my Mum a B so I am lucky to be in between those at 36C/34D M&S recons its the later so I have been wearing that for the last 15 years and that is more comfortable.

Happy to join the jog for a good cause   


You all have a great weekend.

Emu


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Girls you've had me LOL at the orange knickers / mad naked dashes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

re the wobble I would win hands down preganacy did nothing for my wobble    and I am sure my neighbours would have the police on to me not only for indecent exposure but for crimes against the human race!!!!!!!


but all that said I would have run around the streets in my birthday suit too if it had made a difference and my special knickers weren't orange but were pink with a brown trim and had I joined the mile high club written on the front    

good luck to you dooleys I hope it's all good and keep wasing those orange knicks  

news from us Teagan has been pretty unwell and throwing nasty allergic reactions where all her skin is covered in red hives   she is really out of sorts and not her normal self which has been really worrying. we had her allergy tested today but things are still unclear and we are just hoping things settle down soon and we have our little fun bunny back really soon.
it's been scarey and I just wish I could take it all away for her.

on the xams front it wasn;t until toaday that I felt xmas coming I popped into town and all the lights were on which was so pretty and I though awwww nearly time to put decs up  

hope you are all well and the wobbly bits stay firmly dressed   

take care all 

Fran and Teagan


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hiya* 

Don't worry about the orange knickers. For once i was prepared & bought 2 pairs. So can wash one & wear other    i know  shame i couldn't find a bra to match otherwise i'd be a vision of tangoed   Not a nice vision i know 

*Emu* Your dad is a EE!   Must tell dh not to worry  

*Fran* Poor Teagan. Bless her, i hope you find out what's causing it soon.

*Maddy* Ahh! It's a good job you're no more that a bounce otherwise imagine what other carpet burns you'd have  (sorry couldn't resist!) 

Hi to everyone

        

Dooleys


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Carpet burns... I don't know what you mean.....   that must have been someone else on here   

Fran hope Teagan is feeling better sounds worrying  

Good to hear there are 2 pairs of these famous orange knickers!!!!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Maddy* Never fear there are 2 rather large pairs of the infamous orange knockers! Keep writing knockers mean knickers!!!   Infact if i put the on the line they may even be seen by passing planes  

Dooleys


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

What a relief would hate to think of you with only 1 orange knocker!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Have just realised my post from Friday hasnt gone through. I was in A&E on Thursday night having had some mid-cycle spotting and abdominal pain (and of course my shoulders have been hurting all week). Paranoid I might be having another EP, I went to A&E for a blood test. Didn't get the result until 2am and it was of course negative. I know it was highly unlikely but I just didn't want to take any chances.
Nightmare though - had to get up at 6am for work. DH & I were like Zombies that day...

Was reading through the posts and thought it was odd no-one had replied to that and now I know why!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - That's awful! What a nightmare for you. Mut have been really scary as well as very sad.   Bet you'll be glad to see the end of 2007. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Kyla you poor thing-how horrible     xxx 

It must be so frightening to have that thought hanging over you xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - You poor thing. It must have been awful, having the possibility of reliving that nightmare..  

Maddy - You counting down till the school hols??

Dooleys - Have you thought of dyeing a white bra to match your knockers..ahem..I mean knickers Hopefull you won't be needing  to..when is your official test date??   

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kyla - you poor thing   

Dooleys - how are you and the orange knockers (oops!! sorry mean knickers   )

Ron - how are you and the lovely Sam 

Fran - sorry to hear Fran has been poorly   hope shes better soon 

anyway just a quickie this morning, a big hello to evryone

only 3 weeks till xmas      

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla* You poor thing. What a nightmare  How are you feeling now hon

*Ron* My test date is tomorrow   I am so scared this time, silly eh! Dh is trying to persuade me to test tonight when he gets home, but i'm too scared! 

Hi to everyone else

     

Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dooley - It's only natural to be scared.  How are you feeling this time around? 

Do you have tomorrow off work?   

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dooleys - it's a really scary moment. Hope we can help you through it. Hang in there.    

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI alll

Kyla honey what a nightmare hope you managed to get some sleep since then and it was good you got it checked  

Dooleys good luck for tomorrow I will keep everything crossed for you       

Ron the new piccy of Sam is so cute it's amazing how much they change from day to day.

Teagan is still really grumpy but is better than she has been she also has two more teeth poking through which may explain the serious screaming and lack of sleep happening in this house. here's hoping tomorrow the teeth are all the way through.


I have been writing xmas cards today and feeling decidedly christmassy  

Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Dooleys x

Thinking of you for tomorrow-have everything crossed for you Hun xxxx

         

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,


Kyla - Hope you are feeling much better. One less thing to worry about.

Fran - Good to hear that Teagan is on the up.

Dooleys - Good luck for tomorrow and sending       

Lou, Troll, Ron, Tracey, Laura, Maddy, Sue  

Love Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Definatley feeling better. Was the right thing to do, just so I don't have to worry.

Dooleys - Just want to say Good Luck for tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dooleys - I've got everything crossed for you.  Good luck     

Ronnie


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dooleys - thinking of you this morning


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dooleys -      

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Dooley - hope your ok


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Dooley - hope you are ok... we are all hear awaiting your news.

Hello everyone... I'll do personals later. XXX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

This is just a quicky to say that unfortunately its a   for us again   

Thanks for all your support & positivity.
 to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dooleys - I'm really sorry hun..you take care of yourself & DH.  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dooleys - I'm so sorry.  

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks girls.
Really thought it had worked  
Shows you what tricks your mind & body play on you  

Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dooleys - i'm so sorry hun, take good care of yourself and dh


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Really sorry Dooleys - big hug for you and your DH.

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

So sorry Dooleys xxx Take care of yourself and DH xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Dooley - damn and drat and all the other words










Take care and if you need us - we're here 24/7


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Dooley - I so sorry honey.  We really build ourselves up to thins working out and forget the realism of the fact that is doesn't work more than it works.  So sorry, I know that doesn't help but I truely am.

I am reading a Prof Winston book at the moment that talks about how they should be able to take a piece of ovary and grow the eggs in a dish, they should be able to grow loads of eggs, it will make IVF so cheap as we won't need to be monitored as they will grow the egg in a dish and just pop it back.  It will also be more successful as we will not be full of hormones and not just had surgery!!  The book was written in 2000 and it said this will be avaliable in about 5 yrs??  So where is it!!!  Do you think its the new thing they are doing at Care Notts?

I'm so sad today... why can't this bloody IVF work?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh honey, I thought it had worked for you too. Im so sorry. {{{BIG HUGS}}}


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Noticed you're still online..are you around?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - another day in my suddenly chaotic life!  I'll bore you and tell all ......

Ron - yes I was online, but not on this thread - DH wanted to know some info from elsewhere - so didn't see your post and must have logged off before email notice arrived.

Did you want to say hello??  - now off to do all our ironing!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around much, not been feeling that great    Been getting headaches every day for the last couple of weeks & its been driving me mad!!
I went to see my doctor on Monday & she said it was a lot of built up tension & told me to take ibuprofen 3 times a day along with paracetamol. Now i'm just getting myself ready for christmas, haven't even got any pressies yet    I better get my backside in gear  

I hope you are all ok?

Dooleys ~ I'm so sorry to hear your news hunni, I was thinking of you, even though I haven't been around much     Will you be thinking about more tx in the new year? xxx

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - sorry to hear about your head - I had wondered where the damn things had gone, sorry I sent them to you - "HEADS, GET BACK HERE RIGHT NOW AND LEAVE NICKY ALONE   - this is your home!" - there hope that helps.    

My DH is finally in A&E - On Sun, he slipped on our front steps.  I've never seen a foot swell and go black and blue so quick - it's his whole foot and the toes look like gangrene  .

Would he stay at home and rest - no!    Would he take painkillers - no! - well 1 Ibuprofen when it got really really bad.    Would he wear the tubigrip - yes when he didn't feel hot!    Would he sit and put his foot up when he was at home - well yes for 5 mins, and then it's got up for .... or .....

Everyone lectured me about their ankle/foot stories and I'm like - don't tell me!!!!!!!

Eventually I was turning into a nag my friend's DH called me a dripping tap - yes one that's drowned itself!

So finally he's got the msg or the pain and his gone - news so far is it's a chipped bone.    Can he drive - well he has been and if they want to plaster it - he'll tell them not too cos he needs to drive  

There I feel better now.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Quick update as I'm feeling pretty tired - had EC on Monday and they collected 14 eggs, 10 of which fertilised. (That's more than we have had before).  Went for ET today and 2 had stopped dividing overnight.  Out of the 8 left there were 2 lovely grade 1's (a 4 and a 5 cell) which they put back - had Ms Toser for the ET. I'd never met her before so it was good to put a face to the name.  The remaining embryos were showing signs of fragmentation so weren't good enough to freeze. I wasn't entirely suprised as we have never had any to freeze.

So the 2ww begins...

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya

Dooley - Sorry it did not work. I hope that you and DH are supporting each other. I really was thinking that it will work as it went so well. Sending you a big    and wishing that the new year brings good news.

Hellie - Have you had EC. How many eggs and when is ET. saw your post.

I went for my scan today and had 6 follies with 10-14mm in size and another 3 small ones. The nurse said that I have a fibroid that is covering my right ovary and I am slightly confused at I have always been told that my fibroid is not in the way. I am hopeful that when the eggs grow bigger they will peek out from the sides and there would not be a need to go through the bladder. Apparently this was what happened the last time together with them busting a blood vessel in the process.

It is Christmas party night at work and I decided not to go cos I cant drink, sniff at 8.00pm and injections at 9.00pm so too much to manage.

I lost the first one I wrote and had to do it all over

Have a goodnight my lovelies

Emu.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Great news about your 2 embies..lots of   . Does Ms Tozer wear those dark framed glasses? If so, we saw her once (they forgot about us once when we were due to be scanned & she personally did the scan for us in the end) & she was lovely.

Emu - Nice size follies. Hope your fibroid gets out of the way during EC..they are nothing but a nuisance.   

Sue - Men..what are they like..they seem to think that if they took painkillers, they'd turn into a pounce!  

Nicky - Sorry to hear about your headache..is it at the back of your head towards your neck?

Kyla - How are you feeling now?

Nancy - Are you OK?

Sam is officially a chubba..he was weighed by the health visitor yesterday & he's put on another lb..he's now a porky 10lb at 5 weeks..if he carries on like this he'd be 4 stone by Christmas!!!  

Watching Love Actually at the moment..even though I'd watched it a few times before, I'm still crying in all the same places!!!  

Have a good evening

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

My DH is home - after numerous trips back to X-ray they decided he had chipped the ankle bone.    The Doc grudgingly agreed he didn't have to have it in plaster cos my Dh wants to drive !!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, gets home and I ask when is he going to use the crutches?  - He says they don't work (as if batteries are needed).  So we fiddle with the height and that's an improvement

but he's not going to use them in the house cos that seems daft - so I asks as you have been told to rest when are you supposed to use them ??    Got a compromise on using one now.

He goes back to fracture clinic next Fri, I might suggest they keep him then.


Ron - I wouldn't worry about Sam at 10lb - Dh's cousin's baby was born at 10lb.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - can't believe someone would want to drive with a chipped ankle bone!!! left/right ankle?

You used the Thresher's voucher yet?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - I'm so glad EC and ET went well and you got to meet Ms Tozer. So it's    


Dooley - thinking of you.  

Nick - glad to see you posting again. Sorry you have been so down. 

Emu - think you did right to bow out of the works do. People only start to ask daft questions. Hope those follies of yours manage to get round the nasty fibroid.

Sue - your DH makes me laugh. We had a chipped ankle incident with DP years ago when he fell down the stairs the day before we were set to drive back to the UK from living in Italy. Turned out the chip was an old break from years ago that he'd not noticed. He ended up sleeping while I drove the whole way back. Which is funny as I now have a phobia about driving since we have a bigger car and I never drive.

Ron - Sam sounds like you've been feeding him the good stuff!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - it's his left ankle so only needed for the clutch !!!!!

Haven't used the Thresher's voucher cos we need the car to drive there and I can't really ask him when I've been moaning about him driving to work can I

Fingers crossed this w/e - we are seeing his cousin so maybe we can come to an arrangement.

Lou - glad my Dh is making you laugh - he's doing my head in.    Doesn't seem to grasp the fact that if there is damage the longer it's left the more damage is done and we have a countdown to hols going on.

Still keeps saying I'm sure it's a sprain.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Men..


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I heard the Threshers offer isn't that great as they're more expensive anyway so even with the discount they're not cheaper than Tesco. I picked up some wine (not for me  ) the other day from Tesco. 25% off if you bought 6 bottles  .

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - 25% is a great bargain..we're off there when dh gets home just to satisfy his curiosity, then we're off to Sainsbury's as they're doing an offer on Glenivet whisky..reduced from £23.99 to £17.99 & I have a £3 voucher as well..bargain!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

It's bargains galore. I managed to get one of those £10 off Ocado things to finally work for me, so ordered the xmas booze that I won't be drinking. They had some nice little offers on the site so managed to save about £25.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

We went to Threshers in the end & dh bought Rosemount, Torres, Flexinet & another make which I've never heard of & got £92 knocked off the bill..he was like a boy in a sweetie shop!  

I did a Tesco shop recently & managed to save quite a lot too..just goes to show you have to shop around.

I'm shattered so goodnight everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

What a   Friday, but hey at least it is Friday     

i have my works christmas do tomorrow, bought a new dress which will stretch with me   , can't   but hey never mind 

Hellie - great news on embies   

Nicky - hope your feeling better   and the headaches are leaving you alone   

Emu - good size follies, any idea when ec will be 

Ron -   hope your ok 

Lou -  

Sue - sorry to hear about your dh ankle 

Dooleys - hope your ok  

well not long till christmas   , is everyone organised 

a big   to everyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well, sorry not been about lately just working long hours to try to forget all this horrible IF stuff.  Done some xmas shopping but still not done it all.  

I have my first Acupuncture next wed, decided to go with the buddist centre near my work, lady seemed nice and was cheaper than the 'specialist IVF' one in canary wharf', this lady said she has helped alot of people with IVF so thats good enought for me.

I had a great weekend, went to a fancy hotel courtesy of my MIL and drunk too much chanmpagne and Russel Crowe was in my hotel and I sat near him at breakfast!!    

How is everyone?  I did the 25% off at tesco but we only have one bottle left! Ops!

Lou-  how are you feeling?  Whens scan?
Tracey - can't believe you are now 10 weeks!!
Sue- my friend broke her foot and drove around for a week wth it!! 

Anyway I STILL haven't had AF since my IVF been over a month snce stopped injections??  I want to plan my next IVF... well my holiday actually but need AF to know when I'll start next!

Ron - little man is getting big!! Bless his little chuby chops!

XXXXX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Just a quick one.

Not very good news with the scan today. The result is not consistent with that from last week and apparently its not an exact science and what one might see the other might not which is quite confusing for lay people like me. I have said I still would like to go ahead whatever the case and have decided to independently have a scan also arranged for Monday.

Will do personals latter.

Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Emu  -   Hope the independent scan comes up with better news.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie, just about to leave work, computer at home is not working    so will catch up on Monday

Have a good weekend everybody 

Tracey xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Seconded! Have great weekend everyone!

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I feel better now, as I was able to get a scan done independently and that gave a better result. 2 days ago I had six follicles that were promising and then today at Barts I was told just 2 which was quite a shock and really knocked me back.

I told the nurse that even if it is one I still will go ahead with egg collection cos if it happened the last time it can happen anytime. I continue stimming and will go back for another scan on Monday. 

I do need all the positive energies and babydust. At least I am booked off work for the next 2 weeks and it will help me to relax a bit.

I really could do without this roller coaster.

Sorry its a me post as I am so confused and cant think of anything else. 

Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Blimey, Emu! that's fab. But amazing the difference from one scan to another. Imagine if you hadn't? Get loads of things in to keep you busy next couple of weeks. I'm trying to find something good on telly as I'm in on Friday night! It's fun fun fun round here.

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Lou, 

I am planning on being a couch potato and looking it. Going to acupuncture on Saturday then use rest of Saturday and Sunday for shopping and light tidy up and then remote and kitchen here I come. All stuff that is good for me    I am starting to look forward to it already.

I am usually a home buddy and with ttc I have isolated myself a bit to avoid too many questions such that friday nights is usually an interesting video night for me.

Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Emu

Good ole Barts eh?? At least you now have the right info now.  Its not as if the journey isn't stressful enough without these curveballs being thrown at us as well.  

You take good care of yourself this weekend.   

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - lovely to see the weather looking brighter and calmer - but cold instead !!

Emu - sorry to hear your bumpy rollercoaster.  I too had a cycle where the 2 scans showed different results - they said it's the disadvantage of being scanned by different people, cos they have different levels of experience and can read and see things in different ways.  Whereas if it's the same scanner they know where they are looking like they did previously.

Thank goodness you trusted your instincts to get rechecked - if you hadn't and Barts had said it's not worth continuing ....... 

Can I say (on behalf of us all) a big thanks to Tracey and Lou - for still sticking by us now they have their BFP's - much appreciated   

Better say thanks to Ron and Fran as well now they have their lo's too -  

Hope everyone has a great w/e - fun but relaxing.  

And if anyone is bored twiddling their thumbs - can they come and sit to give the carer a break ??

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls 

just a quickie as I have been laid up and off work with tonsillitus-felt very sorry for myself xx

Will have a good catch up with posts later xxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I just got back from Ali at Shadwell. Its so good to have a pharmacy handy as most of them tend not to hold fertility medicines in stock and have to order it for you.

It was a bit of a rush and I had to cancel acupuncture and will have it on Monday instead.

Maddy - Hope you feel better soon.

Ron - Its just was so contrary to what I was feeling that I needed to have it checked out. I am so bloated and CM all seem to be given some indication of activity.

Sue - I had similar explanation from the nurse as to the difference being due to different people checking. I guess my lay mind was thinking its either there is a follicle there or there is not and if there is, someone that is working in fertility should have a basis of measuring it otherwise it becomes a meaningless excercise in how do you want it me lady    

DH came back early so need to make something for him to eat. Later

Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Emu - I'm so glad you followed your instinct & asked for a 2nd opinion. 

I find it really difficult to believe health care professionals, especially when you receive contradictory information within the same hospital/clinic/GP surgery!

How many follies have you got?

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

MORNING!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning xxxx

Well nearly afternoon!! Have only been up half an hour!!!   

Emu keeping my fingers crossed for you-well done on getting a second opinion-just out opf interest did you go to a local hospital or another priate clinic??

xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

A year ago today I was having my operation for my Ectopic. Weird how time has gone by this year.
Went out and bought some decorations but won't put our tree up until next weekend. I bought some snowflakes as a kind of tribute to my frosties this year - but don't tell Tom - he will think that is far too soppy.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls   

Emu - good luck with scan today   , glad you went for a 2nd opinion

Kyla - buying snowflakes for your frosties sounds lovely 

Maddy - good for you having a lie in

Sue - theres no need to thank us hun, i am sure i speak for Lou as well when i say the thought didnt even cross my mind to leave you lovely ladies   

best get on with some work   

 to Ron (and the gorge Sam), Laura, helly, dooleys, and anyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning

Emu - thinking of you today - hope you get good news at your scan.

I'm off work for this week (GP signed me off) - decided it was for the best as want to stay as relaxed as possible and work is a bit stressy at the moment with the redundancies. Boss not that pleased but that's tough! I have to think of myself for a change.

Hope everyone else is doing well - weather is awful at the moment so very glad I'm tucked up indoors!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

It has been an eventful couple of days but i'm not tripping cos I am a woman on a mission. On top of the saga on Friday I went to kwikfit on Sunday to change the car battery and then off shopping and between paying for my battery and trying to pay for my shopping , my purse got lost. I do think that it was while shopping cos I took it out to try to pay for trolley before realising that I do not need to. Anyhow, I had to cancel my cards. As I do not know all that is in the purse, I am a little worried but praying it will be okay.

EC is on Wednesday

I went for acupuncture today and it felt so relaxing that I did not want to get up.

Ron - Good news with the scan today and EC is for Wednesday 4 follies 18+ with 20*3 and one 18, then there is another 2*15 which are promissing. More along the lines of the second scan on Friday. 

Maddy - I really was not up to having to deal with any local hospital and at my local, there is never a doctor who can read the scan when you need one so I'm afraid it had to be private. 

Hellie - Good for you. Stay tucked up. In my case I had booked off the 2 weeks from as far back as September and when it came close to the day pressure was being put in the hope that I wont take it. wrong cos now I have my priorities in the right places. Usually I would wave it but they did not know that this time I needed to take it as I kept mum but bet my manager is suspiscious cos he keeps asking so when are you flying out even though I never told him I was going anywhere.    in you 2ww

Kyla - I will join you in the tribute for the loved and lost   

Tracy and Lou -    

Sue - Great day?

Laura, Nicky, Fran, Dooley, Troll,    

   Teagan and Sam   

Love Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emu - you sound very organised! Follies sound brilliant too! I'm the second opinion queen! Never take no for an answer! Hope the telly has something good on for you to watch while you're on the lovely 2ww!

Kyla - I was thinking about you and eveything that's happened to you this time last year. Wanted to send you a huge hug and to say that this 2007 better be good! I thought your snowflakes idea was lovely.

Nicky - you too, hon. It's been a really hard year for you too. 

Hellie - agree with you. Sounds like you've done the best thing. How you feeling?

Tracey - how have you and bubs been? 2-3 weeks and you're through the first tri!!!

Sue - Like Tracey said, I feel honoured to be so welcome. I know how hard it can get when bfps come in. I'm on other threads where they have had to split the thread. How's the patient?

Dooley - thinking of you. Hope you ok.

Maddy - poor you! Hope you're feeling better hon.

Ron - I'm so amazed you manage to post and do all this shopping. Are there two of you?

Hello to Laura, Fran & Troll

Had a bit of a wobble at the weekend. Read some articles on the safety of scans (I know, I know...) then got a bee in my bonnet about not wanting to go for the early pre 12 week scan. Spoke to the clinic who tried to persuade me otherwise by scarying me. To be honest I think they are very governed by the HFEA stats reporting. I spoke with the ectopic trust to look into the likely hood of me not noticing anything until 'it was too late'. In the end I've agreed to do the scan for data reasons. in case it all does go pear shaped and I need to do all this again. I still don't feel comfortable having treatment procedures for any reason other than a clinical necessity. The clinic's stats aren't it for me. I also feel concerned that the idea of an early scan stresses me out. What if there's something wrong that will change by the 12 week scan or if there's more than 1 and not later. Sorry for the ramble. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Emu- those follies sound great!!  Oh when the big day must be soon?

Tracey - how you doing?

Lou- I had no idea that scans could be dangerous?  I would have to have one with my ep history.  Who did you talk to at the EPT?  Was it Izzie she is lovely helped me through loads in the past.

i've been busy last few days, friend (Ivfer) went into early labour so i went on fri to hold her hand for a bit, she had a little girl, few complications as she early but hopefully shes be in her mummys arms soon.  Very emotional for me as you can guess and understand.  

I have cystitis too.    And no sign of AF either... its been months!! 

Hope you all are ok. XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - It's not that scans are dangerous. I was just reading about the whole thing of ultrasonography and also also my maternity legal rights and came across these articles:

http://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol11No4/ultrasound.htm
http://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol16No4/ultrasound.htm

But I think the main thing is I was worried as ivf patients always sent for early scans and none iVF aren't.

Lou
x

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm good to have the info... although not an urgent matter for little ole me  
When is your scan?  I must admit I'd be so eager to see something (anything!!) than a big black hole on a scan I think I'd o out and buy my own scan machine to look at it all day!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Sorry it's a me post:

I have a bit of a dilemna & don''t know what to do..Paul's spending the night at the Grand Hotel tonight (he's in an awards ceremony) & has just phoned & asked me to go & spend the night with him (we'll be waiting for him in his room until the event is finished!). The organiser of the event said it's OK provided if I didn't order breakfast!

The trouble is, much as I'd love to go (who wouldn't!), should I do the right thing & let him have an uninterrputed night's sleep?  He did say that if I decided not to go, he'll make it up to me(??)

Your advices would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Go!  He has called and asked you so he wants you there.... uninterupted nights sleep are over rated!  

Have fun!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - I would see how *you* feel about it. Do you want to go? If yes, go! Trust your instincts. If you fancy a night home with Sam, then that's fine too.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd be more interested in what he could do to make it up!!!!!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - yes, that's a point! I think that's a good idea!

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well?  You drinking coco with sam or champers with DP??  I'm nosey!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks girls for your advice!

I've decided not to go, purely because of the upheaval (getting Sam into a taxi in this weather & time of night,  with a carseat, pram, bag of his stuff & mine). 

Also his parents are convinced that I wasn't happy about him spending a night away from home cos they kept mentioning about him having to network etc. (I knew it had to be done cos it's biz related), so when fil picks Paul up tomorrow morning from the hotel & sees us there with him, he'd be convinced that I'd 'muscled' in on his night!!!! (paranoid, I know but it's amazing what sleep deprivation do to your rational & logical thinking!)

I'd love to have gone, esp as he's sent me pictures of the room from his mobile phone (the bed is big enough to put Sam's moses basket in the middle without it being a squeeze! Having said that, he really could do with an undisturbed night (can't we all??) & he's got the ideal opportunity so might as well take advantage.

As for breakfast, I think he's having room service so I told him to tick everything & bring them home with him!!!!! 

Also, he's promised that he'll take us away for a weekend break, so that's something to look forward to! 

It's my 1st all-nighter with Sam..just hope I wake up when he cries in the middle of the night  

Thanks again  

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Emu - Great news on follies, good luck for tomorrow   

Ron - Weekend break sounds great  , like you said it would have been alot of upheaval for both you and Sam, how did your 1st all nighter go

Laura - have you spoke to Bart's about af not showing her ugly face 

Lou - I'm fine thanks hun   can't believe i am almost 3 months    have a scan booked for Monday and i am panicking again (as you do)

Hellie -    to your boss, you take care of yourself 

Nicky -   hun, hope your ok  

Maddy, Dooley's, troll, Fran (& Teagan), Kyla   

Love to all

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Tracey - I can't believe how quickly time is flying for you - that's scary for those of us that haven't done anything yet - zoom just written off 3 months  

Ron - difficult dilemma - tempting to rush and say yes "i'm on my way" - but then logic has set it in and you remember what it all means.  I think you should stay at home - let DH enjoy his night, as you say he can get a good nights sleep and also he can relax at the ceremony and stay as long as he wants - rather than feel guilty you are alone in the room and feel the need to rush back - well he may want to I guess.

Then sit back and wait for the w/e away which you will all enjoy tog.

Lou - My acu guy made me away of the scan worries when he said his wife (an osteopath) never had a scan for her pg's and he was advising me not to have - but I don't think we have the option - also we are worried so much I think we need the reassurance that everything is ok.

Emu - hope all goes well - thank goodness those follies were there after all.

Hellie - well done you for "me first" - whilst we need to work, money and all that sometimes it's just not worth it.

Kyla - I also brought snowflakes this yr - my DH said how much more does our tree need - I knew then the occasion would be lost on him.

Maddy - end of term countdown begins - whilst manic it must get fun now - and think of all those choccies you are going to get for being the best teacher!

Yesterday, I said goodbye to all the contents of my dining room, half of the kitchen and living room - they've gone into storage so we can do Dh's next grand plan - which involves moving the kitchen, knocking down 2 walls and the Leccy man said this am the ceiling needs to come down, and I'm thinking the plumber this pm will say the floorboards need to come up  

So my house is not welcome to visitors or Christmas even really - it looks like we should have spent less on a huge TV to have spare cash to buy an extra sofa.  

Thankfully today all of my IL's stuff that they didn't find time to take to charity shops goes too.

The best news yesterday was the shrink has signed me off - no more visits - unless I feel the need say when tx starts again.  

As for the patient - doing my head in - will he listen - no -  he needs to go to work and when I say what's the point of having laptops and blackberry - apparently "I don't understand and it's not that simple"  so I just let him get on with it.

HI to all and have good day.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - your house sounds like mine is usally, well at least once a year or so. Re the scans, you have a right to decline any treatment you want to. The clinic tried to tell me it was for my own safety and to lay it on a bit about how I might die! But the first thing they said was they needed it for their stats. In the end I've decided to do it, but only in case it's useful for future treatment. I'm still scared that if there was more than one and that one or more didn't survive later, the issue of loss is something to have to deal with that might not have been a visual thing had I waited until the 12 week scan. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - this is the second time this house has been like this.  The builder is laughing 5 yrs ago I paid him to build the wall to replace an archway and now my DH is paying to get the wall down cos he regrets it.  We also paid to have a window turned into french doors and now it's being turned back into a window.

I did want to move the kitchen 5 yrs ago - but when I mentioned to my FIL he said "lots of work, money, chaos involved etc" - that it put me off - that and the fact that there was so much work and money going on in other areas that I left it.    Now there is even more money and work involved.

I think we are mad and it's too late we've done it all - but DH disagrees and says it's worth it as we are staying awhile and it will improve the house even more.  Apparently, it'll be so much better for me.

Scanning is a difficult dilemma - yes it's going to be tough to go through if you have to deal with the loss of one - but I think you would suspect that anyway if you had a bleed, plus I think for piece of mind - find out now that all is well and in the right place - rather than delaying - and then going through the agony of a ep say.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - I've had a bathroom put in twice because it wasn't right before! And also spent a lot on moving walls. But then that's how I made my wages. Often tweaking the layout which most people don't spend money on can make a huge difference to a place in improving how the space works. I don't mind the mess, but I'm sure those days are numbered. I'm not sure DP realises that we'll have to be childproof at some point. You're right about the scan, this is the conclusion I've come to, but had to go through the motions to get there myself. 

Have a great day. I'm off out to buy myself breakfast! Made the mistake of not going out until it was dark yesterday. It's good for me to get out.

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie

hope your night was ok I am sure it was  

Tracey wow nearly 12 weeks already gosh time really does fly when is your next scan?

Lou re scans try not to worry I had 4 and as a homepath of course I worried but I was lucky to be scanned by a good freind ( also a homeopath who moonlights as a radiographer) and she has done some research over the passed 10 years and has found no greater increase of any problems with the new scanners they use today ( compared to those of 10 years ago) the only scans you should be more cautious of are the 4d scanners as they use more radiation and higher concentration of waves. hope this helps   my overall advise is have as few as possible but generally up to 5 is considered safe and poses no risk

Just to let you all know Teagan is now much better and so far not had another allergic reaction and is back to her normal bubbly chatty self which is such a relief there is nothing worse that not being able to help.

sounds like most of you are ready for xams we are nearly there ( except my lounge looking like santa's grotto as I ran out of wrapping paper at 10pm last night so will have to dash to asda to remedy that in mo)

Sue what are you like !!!! will you ever finish that house of yours   

right gotta dash Teagan is just waking up

love to all

Fran


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Fran - thanks so much for your feedback. Glad little T is feeling better. Did they discover what she was allergic to?

As for xmas... no decorations here yet! Not getting a tree, so might try and bring some other greenery in. Feels funny after growing up in the countryside to have to buy bloody holly!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Emu - Great news about your follies..lets hope they grow & grow & grow! 

Kyla & Sue - Snowflakes sound like a lovely idea..

Fran - I'm so pleased that Teagan is now her happy self again.  Are you still looking into the possibility of food intolerance/allergy?

You could have popped to ours last night..I've got loads of wrapping paper left! Did you manage to get all your shopping done yesterday or do you still have to get last minute stuff before Sunday? 

Lou - I've read about the danger of scans too but like Fran said, the scanners these days are so much safer..if they're not, Tom Cruise wouldn't have wanted to buy one when Katie was pg! I've just had a count & realised that I had 7 scans whilst I was pg with Sam!! I think the need for reassurance far outweighs the possibility of danger.

Tracy - Have you seen the m/w yet?  Have you been offered a dating/nuchal scan or the triple test? 

Sue - Hmm..these men..grr.. 

Hellie - Well done on insisting on putting your feet up during your 2ww..your embies are precious so spoil & pamper yourself.

Sam & I had a good night together (after he threw up on me twice!). I gave him his last feed at 1:15am & we woke up eventually at 7:10am (although he'd been grizzly for about an hour before that!).  

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi

Ronnie sounds like you had a pretty good night and as for wrapping paper I had to buy the extra long wide stuff for doing huge boxes!! Me thinks I went over board on Teagan  

Lou and Ronnie I have Teagan tested and so far only the lactose and salmon came up ! The lactose we knew about but she has not had salmon so not sure I will be giving it. the other thing that showed up was that her digestive enzymes were not well balanced so we are treating her for that at the moment and will see what happens

night night 

Fran


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emu - good luck for EC today!

Feel very weepy today. Cried at something on TV earlier and now have just found out my friends' Dad has died (he had cancer). It's so sad as he lost his Mum to cancer just over a year ago. Also had an awful night's sleep, tossing and turning, possibly because I'm half way through the 2ww now and I'll know either way next Weds. Still feel positive though!

My boss phoned me yesterday to see if I still wanted to go to the staff Christmas party tomorrow night. It was nice of her to ask but I don't think it would be a good idea as I've been going to bed quite early, can't drink and would have to watch everyone else getting drunk and rowdy. I'm sure I'll hear all about it when I'm back in the office next week. Am unsure about whether to take the day I test off work - suppose it depends on the result.  Will think about it.

Love to you all

Hellie
xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

EC went well and they collected 7 eggs hoping for good news with fertilization. DH says I have 2 minutes then back to bed so its rest day for me.

Thank you all for being there for me particularly over this past week.

Emu


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emu - wooo hoooo!!  7 thats great!  Rest up now honey, look forward to hearing your fertilisation news!!

Hellie - I'd take the day off either way your mind won't be on the job. XX

Nancy - how are you feeling now?

Tracey - whens your next scan? how you feeling?

Lou - Hows things?  when is your scan booked for?  Are you definately having it?

Ron - where are you going for your weekedn away?

I had my first acupuncture today, went ok, she wa worried about my cystitis, had it for 3 days now makin me feel really miserable.   Lady thought i was pretty healthy etc so thats nice to hear.

Love to all XX

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Woohoo Emu-7 eggs        

Have everything crossed for a great fertilization report in the morning   

 xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emu - fab result!      

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

Just popped in quickly before I head off to bed to say hello to you all & I hope everyone is ok? Sorry its short & sweet but feeling kinda tired now. My headaches seemed to have gone away abit now, so I'm feeling much brighter.

We are just in the middle of having a boiler fitted as we have had no gas central heating for a couple of years! So it will be nice to have some proper warmth in the house  

Anyway I will catch up with you all very soon, take care all
lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nic no heating!!!! You will love having those radiators on during the next few weeks!!

Sue I have just had a "proper" read of past posts and have read about you and your shrink-fantastic news Honey xxxx You have certainly seemed back to your old self recently xxxx

The end of term is certainly approaching-you are right it is such fun being around little ones at Christmas-I'm teaching 4 years olds so you can just imagine the joy!!

I am off to Barts tomorrow for an appointment about next steps-will let you know how I get on and what the plans are....

8.03!!! Better head through the traffic...... xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Emu - 7 eggs, great!!!! can't wait to hear fertilization report this morning

Ron - hey hun, seeing the midwife tomorrow so will report back when i have seen her  

Laura -   i'm not feeling too bad, still getting that sickie feeling, should be having scan on Monday  

Nicky - glad to hear your feeling better, and you will be nice and warm soon 

a big   to everyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Emu - Brilliant news - have everything crossed that your embies go on & divide.   

Sue - Sorry to mention it but congrats on finishing with the shrink.  

Maddy - Now's prob the best time to teach 4 year olds as they're so excited about Father Christmas..no one will be punching & kicking you  

Laura - We'll only be going to Birmingham..I know it doesn't sound very exciting but I used to live there & have been back together for ages (although I was there for business last year).  They have since regenerated around the Bull Ring & looked really good.  We were always talking about going back for a 'proper' curry, shopping & going to Cadbury's World (DH's idea, not mine!).  We'll see when we'll actually go though!!! 

What did you think of acu?

Nicky - No central heating for 2 years? How did you cope?  

Fran - How are you treating Teagan for intolerance?  Is she OK on milk in the meantime?

Hellie -   

Nancy - Hope you're OK..thinking of you.

Serena - Hi..

Have a work's Christmas lunch today..have a good day everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Emu - 7 eggs excellent - hope your've had more excellent news today.  Lots of rest ready for your exciting day tomorrow.

Maddy & Ron - thanks for shrink congrats, I am chuffed but know the door is now open whenever I want to go back - so if you see me slipping pls give me a nudge  

We didn't discuss my mother much cos that makes me a have a bad night etc - so we may need to go back to that sometime in the future - but whilst I can keep a lid on her and feel ok to get on with life then thats how we are leaving it for you now.

Maddy - so plsd your've noticed the change - many folk have mentioned it so thanks  

Fran - thank goodness Teagan is on the mend and thank goodness she has a mum who knows what to do.  Do you do Vega Testing - is that a homeopath norm?

Tracey & Maddy - good luck for your appts tomorrow - completely different ends of the scale.  Maddy you will be starting while I'm away.  My Dh also has an fracture appt tomorrow to see if he has been behaving  

At the w/e his cousin noticed he was using the crutches the wrong way round - boy did he complain less and move faster once we had sorted that and then this morning his office manager noticed when he uses one crutch it's on the wrong side - OMG.

Ron - I like the idea of Cadbury's World too.

Nicky - having also had no heating in this house for a long time while it was being trashed I can sympathise - this w/e I loose another 2 rads cos of DH's building plans.    So once he built me up to appreciate warmth he's now taking it slowly away.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Seriously Sue I really have noticed a big change  

Changed my ticker as there is no way i'll be cycling in Jan/feb as I still need to see Dr rai-has anyone else seen him I'm waiting around just for you Sue-you know me I'll be needing all the support I can muster for the 2ww-so girls please make sure you are around for easter...

Did some christmas shopping earlier-I am so disorganised this year, only wrote my cards last night...

Emu    for good news today-have been thinking of you Hun xxx

You are right school is great at this time of year...

Have to go and see neighbours-poor Bree.....


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

There is fertilization and ET is tomorrow. I was initially given 11.00am which was fine with me but this has just been changed to 9.30am. Still a concern as not much information is available at the mo I am told.

Tracey and Maddy - Good luck with your appointments tomorrow. So I might get to see you maybe. My mum will be with me instead of DH. December is a busy month for him at work.

Sue - I was looking for a symbol to say keep the shrink at bay. My prayer is that you never need him or her ever.

Hellie -       . Couple more days to go.

Sorry I am still a little uptight and anxious until tomorrow is out of the way.

Ron, Fran, Nicky, Kyla, Heather, Serena, Laura, Nancy.   

Love Emu.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be starting a new thread and locking this one so if you want to save anything please do so now...

thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78669.0

N x


----------

